# Overweight Writers Unite - Fat-Off 2014



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Here we are staring down 2014. Though there were some low points, I'll always think back on 2013 fondly.  It was after all the year in which I published my first full length novel. It was the year when I became comfortable with the idea of calling myself a writer in public. It was also the year when I started participating in this wonderful community.  

There have been a few posts on goals, some of you are even going after one-million words this year. I too have goals, I want to write a measly 375 thousand words, but word counts and writing goals are not why I'm typing to you today. No, today is not about words or stories, or which strange thing people will start having sex with next in "active romance". Today, is about the albatross, the white whale, the pudgy, grisly, mushy sack of fat that literally hangs from my neck. You see, I'm big, like really big and while I have accomplished many things in my life, losing weight to a level in which airline and movie theater seats are comfortable is not one of them. I've decided that 2014 is the year that I stop being the second P in OPP about it. This year I am going to lose 100 pounds. 

I've found a lot of motivation, thoughts and advice on kboards with regards to the writing life. Participating in the discussions here has highlighted the importance of community. When I feel down about my sales, or I don't feel like writing, I come here and I feel refreshed. When I thought about making 2014 the year to drop the whale, all of you came to mind. Perhaps if I get a bunch of people to do this with me, then I'll actually do it..so in that vein, I'd like to challenge all of you to a fat-off.

While we produce those millions of words, let's see how much weight we can collectively lose.  Post your weight lose goals below. Keep them realistic, but at the same time difficult. We can use this post throughout the year to post our ongoing results, offer support and advice,just like we all do for writing and publishing. 

So if you are a writer, and when you look down you see more than you'd like to...get on board. Let's do this thing. Together.

To kick it off... My name is Keith Allen, and I'm an overweight writer. I am going to drop 100 pounds off of my delicious body this year. 

Who's with me?


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I will join you on the treadmill desk. I'm smuggling a smaller amount of cheese and chocolate, but I'd like to be able to walk fast enough to keep up with my tall husband and not be panting. 

I'm registering for one terrifying fitness class--starting in January, cliche as it is. Perhaps the forced merriment of zumba.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

I put 40lbs on after my Mom passed away in February. Time to take it back off.


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I will join you too! I just ordered my treadmill desk earlier today and visited the gym for the first time in too long. I need to lose 20-25 pounds.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll join. I need to drop a bunch of weight.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

My name's Elle Casey and my backyard is about 40 pounds wider than it should be.  I'm in.  Treadmill desk, here i come.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I wouldn't mind losing a few / converting some to muscle.

I seem to go through phases where the home gym in my basement is either in heavy use for what it should be, or in heavy use as something to hang laundry off of.

Needless to say I'm beginning to think it's time to reclaim it once again from the laundry gods.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll join you. When I transitioned from my American lifestyle to an Irish lifestyle, I managed to lose 70 pounds. Moved back to the States and I gained it all back plus 30.


----------



## Trish McCallan (Jul 16, 2011)

Count me in, I've been looking into the treadmill desk anyway.


----------



## Kristy Tate (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm in. Last week I committed to a fiscal fast--meaning that I can't shop for anything other than necessities (I know necessities is debatable) until I drop 20 pounds and keep it off for six weeks. Has anyone ever tried writing for an hour followed by a 15 min. treadmill burst?


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in. My new year's resolution was to hit the gym again and go back to an overall healthier living and eating lifestyle. I spent all of last year paying to NOT going to the gym.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Kristy Tate said:


> I'm in. Last week I committed to a fiscal fast--meaning that I can't shop for anything other than necessities (I know necessities is debatable) until I drop 20 pounds and keep it off for six weeks. Has anyone ever tried writing for an hour followed by a 15 min. treadmill burst?


No. I haven't tried that. But I was thinking of writing for an hour then walking for an hour.


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

I've got 20 that needs to get lost and stay lost. Count me in.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Joined a group at work for the same purpose, so I'm in.


----------



## Zenferno (May 29, 2013)

I'm in.  My aim is to lose about 16 pounds with a target final weight of 13 stone.  I went for my first run a few days ago after my brother gave me some running shoes for Christmas.  I think losing the weight will be pretty easy.  The hard part is maintaining so I hope by the time I've lost the weight I will have got into healthier eating habits as well as a solid fitness routine.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm in but can't afford the treadmill desk - I'll be doing the poor-man's method of Writing for 30 minutes and walking for 20 - several times/day it could work have lots of audiobooks to keep me company


----------



## AriadneW (Feb 16, 2013)

Me too! I want this year to be better than last year. Pressure at work and some personal stuff going on didn't help and I keep talking about how I need to lose the baby weight. My baby will be 3 in February.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

doing my best this year and I'll continue on for next, but I think we should come up with something more exciting than treadmill desks.  Like maybe fantasy writers should learn to fence.  And zombie writers should go on a protein only diet.  And mystery writers should drag bags filled with the same weight as a dead body up and down stairs.  And superhero writers should have trampoline boxing workouts.  Stuff like that.  It would make our writing better too!

Then the erotica writers would have all the fun.  As usual.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Count me in. Don't have a treadmill desk. Someone has to walk the dog.


----------



## SLGray (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in. I was planning on getting up and walking more in the new year. I've got 20ish pounds I'd like to lose, for a start. Why not do it with friends?


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh great idea! I'm in. May I make a recommendation?

I had built up a pretty good exercise scheme to help bring my weight down in 2013. Getting more and more involved with writing I have let that slip. Its really the time that is a problem. Doing both, writing and exercise, can be a challenge. My suggestion is follow some simple plans like walking a everyday. Maybe even combine that up with brainstorming while walking to get the creative juices flowing. For the techies you could even record a MP3 on your phone then have it transcribed into text. I have some other good tips that worked for me too, if anyone is interested. Just a thought.

Chrispy


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm going to dig out my Px90 DVDs. Bought them a year ago, did them for a few weeks, lost weight and inches and then stupidly stopped. If you want fast results, I  do recommend. It's a mix of weight work in intervals and some cardio on alternate days.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't have a treadmill desk or a dog to walk. However, I have some extra pounds that sneaked up on me and have extended their visit far too long. I'm committing to 10% of my body weight which equals 13 pounds by May 15, 2014. Yikes! I can't believe I'm writing that on a public forum. I guess that causes forced accountability. My challenge is two separate cruises already booked, a lot of upcoming group activities that include food and drink, and (in the short term) a fridge full of fattening left-overs. There was a day I could drop that much easily. I find it much harder at my current age. No excuses though, it's time to get back in shape.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! Look at all the responses all ready.  Thanks everyone. I'm excited to see what we can do.

I will not be going tread-desk, though I am intrigued by the idea. I'm planning to hit the gym pre-day job so that it doesn't interfere with my nightly writing habit that I'll also be working on this year.

dkgould~ I'll grab a big bag on the way home...


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Georgette here, along with her fifty extra pounds of flub...which I would like to lose in 2104.  I don't think a pound a week is unrealistic.  I joined a gym right around the corner from me and paid for 3 sessions a week with a personal trainer, started two weeks ago, and also I just started the Couch to 5 K training progrma - I bought an app for it.  

Are we checking in weekly? Flubwatch - 2014!


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

I have deleted this post as I do not consent to the new Terms of Service that Vertical Scope are attempting to retrospectively apply to our content.  I am forced to manually replace my content as, at time of editing, their representative has instructed moderators not to delete posts or accounts when users request it, and Vertical Scope have implied that they will deal with account deletion requests by anonymising accounts, which would leave personally identifying information in my posts.

I joined under the previous ownership and have posted over the years under different Terms of Service.  I do not consent to my name, content, or intellectual properties being used by Vertical Scope or any other entity that they sell or licence my data to.


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

I'm in, but we might need the occasional conversion rate of lbs to kg for non-US participants or Brits who have 'gone metric'.

Part of my brain is tempted to say a kg per Booker Prize nomination but maybe a 'this time next year' catch-all phrase allows for some ups & downs along the way. So I say this lardy lump is going to be 8kgs lighter by Chrimbo 2014 or my name's not Scott Pixello. Which it's not.

It almost feels like a not-very-secret society.

Remember the first rule about Fat Club is:
Do not talk about Fat Club 
The second rule about Fat Club is:
Do _not_ talk about Fat Club...


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

I had a broken foot all fall. It didn't make for a very healthy me. I already set up a notebook of planned healthy meals, and I'm just going to pick one for most meals, and eat off a small plate with the family. I already started it, and it's working great. The less I have to think about it, the better.

I tried the treadmill desk and hated it, but I am starting bellydance classes back up in January, and I like to take random dance breaks, including bellydance, videos, and using Just Dance on the Xbox.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a couple of stone (this Brit's too old to be metric) that joined me about four years ago and refuse to leave. Tried various things this year, unsuccessfully, but I'm ready to give it another shot. I'm in!


----------



## Cheyanne (Jan 9, 2013)

Count me in for 20lbs! I don't have room in my house for a treadmill desk...though I've literally measured every little available corner to see if one would fit. However, I did petition my office to allow us to have standing desks in our cubical and it's gotten a lot of support so far. So maybe I'll be successful in my desire to stand for 8 hours a day.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in! I'd like to lose between 15-20 pounds.

*googles stone converter*

I guess that's about 1.5 stone


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

It's interesting how many people want to lose 20lb!  

I need to lose some more weight too, so I'll throw my metaphorical hat into the ring


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

I could stand to lose ten pounds. My fabulous booty and I are in on this!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I've got 5-10lbs of baby weight to lose. My baby turned three this year. I've been thinking about exercising since I had my 7 year old.


----------



## J Bridger (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh I hear you!

I need to get some off of me soooo bad. Good luck other writers who have put on a few.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Shay. Newbie has to clean the toilets. That's the rules.


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't afford a treadmill desk, but I can't really afford new pants either. Ever since October I've been shamefully wearing yoga pants to work and now those are excruciatingly tight! 

I live in TX so should be able to get outside and start running soon, but I also have a jump  rope and netflix, so vow to turn on at least one sit com length show a day and jump rope, then do some pushups and squats if I can't get outside (super wussy about the cold). Probably need to lose about ten pounds but more importantly get things back up where they should be, not hanging down to my knees. THEN write for an hour! Yikes.

Where will we check in? This thread? I so want to wear my nice pants again.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm in!  I need to drop three dress sizes.  If I can drop four, I'll feel pretty fabulous.  I can't afford to keep buying the next size up!


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not looking to lose weight, but I think this is pretty cool. I live a pretty boring vegetarian lifestyle, but, I will say one thing that perhaps may assist some people and has really helped spice up my nutrition; Nutribullet! Seriously, get one, it's life changing. I used to juice all my morning meals, but was missing out on a lot of the nutrients and it was killing my workout energy. Nutribullet, you extract all your nutrients, you feel full, and if you're looking to drop weight, just replace a meal with this thing and I guarantee it'll melt off; no silly diet required.

Swear to god I don't work for them. It was a gift because the family knows I juice and they wanted me to try something a bit healthier.


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Losing weight is a definite goal of mine this year. After a cancer battle 3 years ago and the returning appetite afterward... well, I was not restrained. I lost about 10 pounds recently, but the holidays kind of killed that.

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I need to lose weight, and how. No room for a treadmill desk, and no money, but I've been planning on pulling out my Callanetics DVD (and plug in the DVD player). I do modified versions of some exercises.



> And zombie writers should go on a protein only diet.


LOL Wonder if there's any relation between my zombie stories and Atkins? The second half of my plan includes getting back on the low-carb wagon. It's the only way I can lose any weight, and I could kick myself for going off plan.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

I'm in. I added 30 pounds when my mom died and added to it since. I have 25 pounds this coming year as my goal, but I would really like 45 off. I'm only 5' 1 1/2" so any added weight is too much.


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

About to start my first year as a full time writer! And I got a treadmill desk for Christmas  My blood pressure is high, my cholesterol is high. I'm having serious issues with my blood sugar which has landed me on the ground and in the docs office a few times in the last few weeks  I just turned 40 a few months ago.... 2014 is the year I regain control of my health while still putting out books   

More than just weight loss, I need to treat my body much much much better! Yes, 30 pounds lighter would be a plus. But I'll accept just feeling good. I'm 3 days into using my new treadmill desk and I'm loving it. I completely forget that I'm even walking. I've burned thousands of extra calories already 

So between that and the new diet I'm on to get my blood sugar in check, I should see winter weight loss for the first time in years. 

I've spent the last few years building up my reader base and putting out books. You know how it goes... 13, 14, 18 hour days, week after week and month after month. But my health has taken a serious hit for it. Then on Thanksgiving, I ended up falling, after eating out with friends and had to be carried out... NOT FUN! And a huge wake up call. I've watched too many friends ignore red flags and I don't want to be the next person that ignored those red flags and suddenly wakes up with a permanent health issue I could have avoided. 

I'm also attempting to put in regular 8 hour types of days, rather than the crazy hours I've been keeping. I'm even going to attempt, once in awhile, to take off entire weekends. Now that I've retired from my day job of 20 years, I'm hoping this will be easier to do. Although I'm so excited to be writing full time that all I want to do is write


----------



## Keith Strohm (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm totally in! When I moved to Chicago in 2006, I was 200 lbs. Currently, after marriage, a child, way too much stress, and a packed calendar, I'm now 278 pounds. I'm ready to lose 85 pounds this year, and publish 3 novellas, a short story collection, ans maybe even one novel! 

  I'm ready (he says as he finishes up the last handful of Bottle caps).

  Keith


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, me! A friend on FB posted a 2-month "get fit and lose weight challenge" to his friends and I jumped on that wagon too. I need anything and everything to stay motivated. I've gained 40 lbs. since my wedding…in 2007.    At this point, every pound gone is a win. 

Although I'm not fully starting until the 1st, I've managed to drag my expanding backside to the gym the last two days. It's been like 30 below outside with the windchill here too. I have no idea what my excuse was the rest of the year.


----------



## Lo/Roxie (May 11, 2011)

I'm in! After all the stress of the last four years (kiddo born with heart defects, multiple surgeries/hospital stays, a heart failure scare earlier this year and an autism diagnosis,) I've developed high blood pressure AND gained back most of the 60 lbs I lost before getting pregnant with kiddo. 

I've already got a plan together (the same clean diet and exercise I used to lose weight in 200 but it would be fun to be part of an accountability group!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

My goal is ten, so I'm back in the 120 lb range. I'm going to try walking, oatmeal, V8, vitamin B metabolism vitamins, and coffee. Plus I do have a fancy Omega 800 juicer I bought from Amazon that could use a workout. I'm thinking of trying just juicing (Kale and apples) for a few days in late January to see if that will kickstart things. I'm going on a ski vay-kay next week, so I don't want to make any promises then, and the week after that I have a reenactment to attend.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm in for forty pounds this year! I have been steadily gaining through the years, but I went home for the holidays and my mom bought about a million bags of Reese's Peanut Butter cups. My kryptonite. 

How much fun that we can all support each other in this as well. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, sure, count me in. Hopefully my commitment with this thread will last longer than with the last one.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

YES! this thread got me thinking again. I tend to get really focused on a project and let everything else go to pot. The last few months that is what has happened with my exercise & diet. As I got deeper into THIS, I lost focus on THAT. Pretty embarrassing in a way since I lead/co-lead a weight loss suport group 3-5 times a month. Actually that is how I came to be on kboards, the experience weight loss is what pushed me towards self publishing. Call it a bucket list kind of thing maybe Â  Over the course of this year I lost quite a bit (65lbs this year), took up running, kayaking, biking etc.. Encouraged I decided to really put myself out there and try writing. I've had 30 years of story ideas in my head as I lived life and did what I had to. Coming here for me is all about realizing the dream of writing my stories. Ok enough about that. A few thoughts about some tools you could use to help reach your goal.

Make it a habit - Like writing, building up or losing starts with the first step in a journey, get up the next day and repeat. 
Have a plan about what you need to do. Exercise and Diet are the key (no kidding right?). No matter which Approach/DVD/Diet etc..
Journal your food - Really helps keep you accountable, with portion control
Stay Hydrated - Non-Caloric is best, water better, reduce caffiene (ouch!) and alcohol (double ouch) 
Exercise to your ability - Even if that means you walk/jump rope/lift for 15 minutes once a day to start, push forward to increase what you do over time
Track your progress - At a level appropriate to you, remember its a long game just like writing, it takes time, dont be discouraged

Everyone has probably heard most or all of these types of tips before. Thought I'd throw it out there, take what you want from it. My personal goal is to stay active and lose about 30lbs.

Chrispy


----------



## AgnesWebb (Jan 13, 2013)

Totally with you! Time to get back to the Pilates! Also, I'm going to drink WAY more water. It's amazing how much that can help.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I've got about 100 pounds I could part with, so I'm in. Can someone recommend a decent treadmill and treadmill desk that's not horribly expensive?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Ha, I'm taking delivery on a Jawbone UP24 on Thursday, so this is timely. I spent three months total in '13 sick in bed, so my immediate goal is to lose the 25 lbs I gained. I'm so mad, that's the weight I lost in cardiac rehab! After that, my next goal is another 25--a total of 50 lbs for the year. The year after that, I'll worry about the rest.

I have a treadmill, this ancient behemoth, and I actually don't mind using it. I've been on it for about a month now in tiny increments as I gain strength back, and the husband and I are figuring out a way to put a desk board on top for my iPad and keyboard.

One thing I like about the UP is that it vibrates on your wrist if you've been inactive too long. I ignore timers. I won't ignore that, though! Every time my phone vibrates I jump out of my skin.

So yeah, I'm in.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm in. I'm on my treadmill desk now actually. I was one of those super heavyweights back in July but i managed to shift 80lbs so far, yay. Still need to lose 48lbs though booo!

So, I am Mark E. Cooper and I am wider than I am tall


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

KateDanley said:


> I'm in! I need to drop three dress sizes. If I can drop four, I'll feel pretty fabulous. I can't afford to keep buying the next size up!


I think I'm going to go by inches and 3 to 4 dress sizes, too. I basically want to feel better and look better in my clothes, instead of losing a set amount of pounds.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Gosh, you guys are brave to tell how many pounds/stone you want to lose! I'm ashamed to say the number I need to drop. Let's just hypothesize that a certain man on a certain diet commercial lost the equivalent of me.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel like I should start up a tread-desk company. Seems to be hot right now!  

I just found out my gym is open tomorrow....and so it shall begin.  Good luck all!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm Vivi Anna, and I pledge to lose 30 pds in 2014.  I used to be a tiny size 2 before I had my daughter 15 yrs ago, but I know I will never be that size again, so I will be happy if I can get down to a size 8-10.

I am buying an elliptical this week, and will be on it every day for 30 mins.


----------



## eastwest97 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm in!  I used to be in the military and was fit but that was a long while ago so I need to lose A LOT!  Here's to 80 lbs coming off in 2014.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't afford a treadmill desk and I've not had chance to read the entire thread but man do I need to make a lifestyle change. I'm in!!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Shay and welcome!

Well, I failed last year, but I failed many times in my 20's to quit smoking and at age 29 I finally went cold turkey and did it (smoked 2 packs a day). So did my husband. Haven't smoked for decades.

SO? Well, that tells me no matter how many times a person fails they can still succeed. I pledge to lose 52 lbs. this year. A pound a week is doable.

I will treadmil 30 minutes 5 days a week, dance with my parrot, walk when it not Minnesota winter, and eat less. I am NOT going to write down every food I eat or measure or eat pre-packaged meals. I WILL eat like the French: smaller portions andâ€”most importantlyâ€”stop when full and really pay attentio for that, and not use food as a drug for depression, anger, happiness, excitement, etc unless there is a legit celebration going on like a holiday or birthday.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I'm in. Did really well with this in 2013. I'm down to a size 6 was 18. Wish I'd done as well with my writing. Want to still lose 25 lbs. I have had the experience of redoing my wardrobe this past year, and I've optimistically purchased a bunch of size 4 pants. I have a whole garbage bag of various size jeans ready to go to Goodwill. I'm bragging a bit. Can't do the treadmill/writing thing at the same time. Will be doing kettle bells, already have the stuff. It feels really good guys to have shed all of those pounds.

I'm 70 so its never too late! To be totally honest. It has taken me two years but what a difference.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Went from 225 lbs to about 180, no exercise and at times you can see a six pack. I was strong at 225lb, at 180 I am weak.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I am in. I lost more than twenty pounds this year, but I have  a long way to go still.


----------



## a_g (Aug 9, 2013)

JVRoberts said:


> I'm not looking to lose weight, but I think this is pretty cool. I live a pretty boring vegetarian lifestyle, but, I will say one thing that perhaps may assist some people and has really helped spice up my nutrition; Nutribullet! Seriously, get one, it's life changing. I used to juice all my morning meals, but was missing out on a lot of the nutrients and it was killing my workout energy. Nutribullet, you extract all your nutrients, you feel full, and if you're looking to drop weight, just replace a meal with this thing and I guarantee it'll melt off; no silly diet required.
> 
> Swear to god I don't work for them. It was a gift because the family knows I juice and they wanted me to try something a bit healthier.


My bullet was the best gift I ever received. I can't imagine not using it.

I don't need to drop weight but I do need to firm up what I have. I'm getting flabby. So I'll be jogging/walking/pushuping right along with everyone, giving you a good cheer to keep you moving.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Coffee time.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I'm in. Did really well with this in 2013. I'm down to a size 6 was 18. Wish I'd done as well with my writing. Want to still lose 25 lbs. I have had the experience of redoing my wardrobe this past year, and I've optimistically purchased a bunch of size 4 pants. I have a whole garbage bag of various size jeans ready to go to Goodwill. I'm bragging a bit. Can't do the treadmill/writing thing at the same time. Will be doing kettle bells, already have the stuff. It feels really good guys to have shed all of those pounds.
> 
> I'm 70 so its never too late! To be totally honest. It has taken me two years but what a difference.


Wow! That's awesome.

I'm British so I find it hard to think in pounds. I want to lose about 6 stone in all, but I don't know if I can do it in a year. So this year I pledge to lose 50lbs and the rest the year after. I'm 30 this year and I don't want to go into my thirties still fat and unhealthy.

I'm going to weigh myself for the first time in months. Scared!!


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Hi Shay and welcome!
> 
> Well, I failed last year, but I failed many times in my 20's to quit smoking and at age 29 I finally went cold turkey and did it (smoked 2 packs a day). So did my husband. Haven't smoked for decades.
> 
> ...


I was dancing around the living room last night with a conure on each finger. Good times!


----------



## KMatthew (Mar 21, 2012)

I definitely couldn't concentrate on a treadmill desk, but count me in for trying to lose weight in other ways. I've been working on this since last year and have made some decent progress. Onward and downward on the scale.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

KMatthew said:


> I definitely couldn't concentrate on a treadmill desk, but count me in for trying to lose weight in other ways.


Yeah, I have a treadmill desk, but I don't get anything done on it when I use it. Maybe if I had a more expensive treadmill, but its slowest setting is about normal walking pace for me and my short legs.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

anderson_gray said:


> I don't need to drop weight but I do need to firm up what I have. I'm getting flabby.


Ditto.

OK, well maybe I could stand to lose 5lb or so from round my middle. My target for this year is to tone up so my stomach no longer flaps up and down when I run.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw this meme the other day that said:

"If you focus on results, you will never change. If you focus on change, you will get results."

That's my motto this year. To me that means getting my butt to the gym and just moving in general, and being more mindful of what I'm putting into my body and how it makes me feel. If I do those things, I know results will follow- I just have to patient.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Well its 2014 everyone. So far I've had one day of not eating like cookie monster, and hit the gym.  Off and running, this is the year peoples!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Diana & Lacey said:


> My husband and I are about to do the Jan 1st Gym Membership Sign Up Walk of Shame... wish us luck!


Good luck!

I'm bloody hungry today. All that constant snacking over Christmas must have stretched out my stomach.

So I'm snacking on fruit instead of chocolates. Small steps.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The first three days I'm concentrating on healthy eating, not over-eating, and adding exercise. Then comes serious calorie restriction until the 15th. The two weeks after that will be challenging. It's probably best to settle for healthy eating and reduced snacks during that time. February will be a month of self-discipline.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I won't change anything much since I've been losing weight and don't want to change my system. I will be typing on my Kindle Fire today standing up and using my turn and stepper thing while watching my daughter play her games or watch tv. It's not a treadmill desk, but it still works and was only like fifty bucks. (http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=stepper) It will work until I finally get a treadmill desk.

In between I'll be cleaning the bathroom, and fixing dinner. When my daughter disappears for vaca again I'll be able to Zumba on my wii! I might try today, but she always calls it 'momma's silly dancing' and laughs, so we'll just have to see. I like burning 600 calories but someone laughing at me decreases the want to do it.

"Shoot for the moon. Even if you miss, you'll land among the stars"- Brian Littrell


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I put on 4lbs over the holidays. So easy to gain so hard to lose! I've gotten rid of all the holiday treats and am almost back to my normal diet. We want to move so no treadmill desk. I would eventually like to try one of the real desks that move more slowly than my treadmill. Does anyone know where you could go to try before you buy?

I did intend to hit a size 4 by Christmas and failed. I exercise a lot less during the winter, but I'm feeling optimistic. For me this is a marathon not a sprint. Next Christmas I'll be at my ideal weight.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Bought my treadmill last night, now just have to build out my desk so I can write while I walk


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a gym induction on Monday. First time I've been to the gym in about 2 years!


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

I am going for 15kg.
Looking to join weight watchers and bought zumba for the wii for xmas.
Felt it ski-ing on the slopes, this week.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

sarahdalton said:


> I have a gym induction on Monday. First time I've been to the gym in about 2 years!


Good for you! I rejoined a few weeks ago after a couple year hiatus myself. It feels good to be back. Sweat on!


----------



## suspensefulCJ (Nov 8, 2013)

Delurking to see if I can join.

I need to lose about 50...I'm not even sure where it came from, but I'm determined to get rid of it in 2014.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Picked up my new to me treadmill last night in a driving snow storm. Experimenting now with mocking up a desk for writing.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

callejbrookes said:


> Delurking to see if I can join.
> 
> I need to lose about 50...I'm not even sure where it came from, but I'm determined to get rid of it in 2014.


Nice! Welcome to the non-invisible and the determined to be healthier!


----------



## Rachel Aukes (Oct 13, 2013)

Looks like an awesome treadmill!

I'm doing the step diet and simply cutting my calories by 25%. I figured if I still ate what I enjoyed, I'd have a better shot at sticking with it.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

rachelaukes said:


> Looks like an awesome treadmill!
> 
> I'm doing the step diet and simply cutting my calories by 25%. I figured if I still ate what I enjoyed, I'd have a better shot at sticking with it.


Craigslist rocks!

Definitely agree cutting calories will help. Deprivation always becomes a problem, moderation is a key strategy. Good Luck!


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

Chris P. O'Grady said:


> Picked up my new to me treadmill last night in a driving snow storm. Experimenting now with mocking up a desk for writing.


Wow, super fancy! Very nice!


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

My UP fitness band is giving me very interesting information. I knew I was sedentary. I didn't know I was THIS sedentary. I came nowhere near the average number of steps for women my age. I got buzzed at least four times for inactivity (sitting for more than 45 minutes).

I also slept very well last night, it tells me.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the day I start restricting calorie count.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

I was conveniently sick yesterday. Ate hardly anything. I'm fine today.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

How did everyone's week go? Mine went great. Off to a good start I worked it out four times and stuck tight to my diet. I'm already feeling a big better, but...long ways to go.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Baby carrot sticks for breakfast. A banana and a half-rotten orange for lunch (the wife doesn't know how to pick out fruit at the grocery stote), and a salad for dinner. This blows. Hope I can get a run in, but I ain't goin' out there if it's colder than Uranus.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Is it too late to get in on this? I could really lose about twenty pounds and I would feel better and fit my clothes better. We still have holiday treats in the house. Ugh, it's very hard.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Gym induction in a few hours. Eep! I've joined the gym at my local Uni. I bet it's full of slim 20 year olds to make me feel bad about myself!

Food wise... it's been hit and miss this week. It's a bit of an odd transition going from Christmas to diet. My other half was a bad influence on me at the weekend, so we ended up with Japanese take out. At least it's not as bad as Chinese food or pizza though, so there's that! 

I'm trying really had not to weigh myself yet. This is always one of the things I find difficult when dieting, I end up weighing myself every day and obsessing about it.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> We still have holiday treats in the house. Ugh, it's very hard.


Yeah, that was killing me. Just ate the last pieces of the pumpkin pie, the liquor-filled chocolates, the chocolate silk pie, and the fudge. We always buy/make loads of that crap because relatives are coming over, they nibble, leave 90 percent, and I'm too stingy to throw it out.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

MichaelWallace said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I could really lose about twenty pounds and I would feel better and fit my clothes better. We still have holiday treats in the house. Ugh, it's very hard.


Heck no...Welcome aboard Mr. Wallace.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Kicked off my 2014 effort with a couple of treamill miles yesterday while I wrote  required more coordination than I thought. Restarted my low calorie, low carb diet today! 

Good luck all!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

MichaelWallace said:


> Is it too late to get in on this? I could really lose about twenty pounds and I would feel better and fit my clothes better. We still have holiday treats in the house. Ugh, it's very hard.


I have no self control. The only reason I do so well is because I make my husband take them to work with him. They are out of my house, and it makes my husband look caring to everyone because he arrives with all those fattening treats.win win.
I am trying to figure out how to use my stepper effectively verses standing vs sitting. My feet hurt today. Finally relaxing on the couch before bed.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I'm so hungry.  

But I feel skinnier!


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I went to a Zumba class tonight. First one ever.

I did not vomit.


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> Does anyone else have a Fitbit? My daily step goal is 10,000, and I have...not been meeting it. Heh. Onward and upward! Hopefully downward on the scale, though. I've been too afraid to check.


Wait, _you're_ not hitting 10k? Oh hell, there's no hope for me.

Today I threw away all the left over holiday food. I have that lovely, uncluttered, motivated feeling going. Hope it lasts!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Weighed myself today. Have lost about 2 pounds since holiday gain. I haven't been exercising that much, but I have been sleeping. I've been sleeping at least six to eight hours. That is very good for me. Often I sit up all night. I'll swear I was a vampire in a previous life. I don't have a 9.00am to 5.00pm, so if I'm awake all night I just sleep most of the day. Did you know sleep was very important for weight loss?


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Not going too well for me, at the moment. I'm not well, and comfort eating those leftover treats. I've PUT ON a pound!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I went to the gym!

I felt super nervous, and kept looking round for someone larger than me to make me feel more comfortable. Alas, there was no one. But there was one old dude with a beard really going for it, and I figured, if he can do it, I can bloody do it! Also struck up a conversation with the guy doing my induction. Turns out he writes a sports blog and is thinking of writing a book. Everyone is writing a book these days! 

Going back today. I figure if I keep going every day I'll never have that horrid second day after the gym where your legs feel like lead.


----------



## christianem (Sep 15, 2013)

Another overweight romance writer here - hoping to lose 30lbs by May!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I did lose 15lbs in the last few months (had to run that through a converter, I normally use the metric system), and I need to lose another 20 or so to get my BMI below 25. I haven't manged to get my weight that low in the past decade, but I'm up to the challenge


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> Zumba is surprisingly fun. It also makes me look like a drunken flamingo on stilts.


I know right? I love Zumba! Just not when anyone else is around. I'm not half as sexy as the people on the telly. I just tell myself 'the goofier you look and feel, the better the calorie loss.



> Not going too well for me, at the moment. I'm not well, and comfort eating those leftover treats. I've PUT ON a pound!


If you aren't well, take care of yourself first before you even start to count. And one important thing is that while trying to lose weight you CAN put on weight at first. Don't let that freak you out or belittle you. The change in schedule can do that. Six months ago, I NEVER ate breakfast, so when I had to suddenly start eating breakfast to lose weight, poundage snuck up on me.

However, I got used to it and I lost that extra breakfast weight and then some. The body adjusts. Your weight can actually fluctuate throughout the day according to my wii too. Weigh yourself in the afternoon and you might be a pound lighter. Or possibly a pound heavier.

I don't worry about pounds half as much as I look at dress size. That is where I want to lose it. Last year when I started, I had my rings enlarged about two months beforehand. I was getting chubbier fingers. Now? They don't even fit! I have to take them off for just about anything. I lose weight all up in my fingers. So yes, I am looking for loss in belly, not fingers this time. If I lose anymore in my fingers, I don't how I'll wear my rings safely anymore.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

Serena Walken said:


> I don't worry about pounds half as much as I look at dress size. That is where I want to lose it. Last year when I started, I had my rings enlarged about two months beforehand. I was getting chubbier fingers. Now? They don't even fit! I have to take them off for just about anything. I lose weight all up in my fingers. So yes, I am looking for loss in belly, not fingers this time. If I lose anymore in my fingers, I don't how I'll wear my rings safely anymore.


WOW moments like these are the best! Most times the scale is not the way to measure success, at least not right away, sometimes it's delayed satisfaction, sort of like waiting for sales 

I hit the treadmill again a listened to a hour video on writing. So trying to combine two things which require a lot of time, down side not writing last night


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

Serena Walken said:


> I have no self control. The only reason I do so well is because I make my husband take them to work with him. They are out of my house, and it makes my husband look caring to everyone because he arrives with all those fattening treats.win win.


This is my problem too, especially in the evening when I have a tendency to get seconds at dinner and help myself to whatever sweets are around. I can easily down an entire pint of B&J ice cream in a single sitting.

The key for me is cold turkey on sweets. If I'm having none, I can do pretty well. Modest servings? No.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Mimi (was Dalya) said:


> I went to a Zumba class tonight. First one ever.
> 
> I did not vomit.


That's a shame. If you hurl, you can shed an extra pound or two.

A freakin' banana for breakfast and I brought a can of tomato soup and a pear for lunch. Didn't run yesterday because I didn't want my nosehairs to freeze. (Can't use the treadmill because the dogs try to get on with me. And they howl if I try to lock them out.)


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in.
I have some pounds I need to shed for sure. 

I shoveled snow yesterday. I will do the treadmill today since I am not stepping foot out in this -13 degree weather. 

Very excited about this year!


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> Does anyone else have a Fitbit? My daily step goal is 10,000, and I have...not been meeting it. Heh. Onward and upward! Hopefully downward on the scale, though. I've been too afraid to check.


I'm thinking about getting one. I have my eye on the Flex, the one that goes on your wrist. Do you think it helps motivate you to move more?



vrabinec said:


> That's a shame. If you hurl, you can shed an extra pound or two.
> 
> A freakin' banana for breakfast and I brought a can of tomato soup and a pear for lunch. Didn't run yesterday because I didn't want my nosehairs to freeze. (Can't use the treadmill because the dogs try to get on with me. And they howl if I try to lock them out.)


I have this problem as well. I've actually considered purchasing a used treadmill to put next to mine for the dog... Wow that made me sad for my life.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, everybody. Good to see you are working at your goals. I won't be able to start eating the right things until I go to the grocery store in a couple of weeks, but I'm trying to cut down here and there.

Luckily, most of our holiday treats are long gone. That's the reason behind not making much to start with, because if there are sweets around, I will eat them.  I do have a couple of pieces of my cousin's fruitcake in the fridge, but I'm silently hoping one of the kids will eat that -- though they aren't very fond of it. Wish I wasn't. 

I borrowed my youngest son's Playstation system, so I can start playing my Callanetics DVD. I'll have to start slowly with that, and adapt the exercises, due to my back and knees (can't get down on the floor anymore). I love the program, and it's wonderful for tightening and lifting stuff up.


----------



## Cege Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm down one pound so far, and have logged 8 days at the gym since Dec. 29th. I started doing the Run to 5K app on the treadmill and just did Week 2, Day 2 this morning. I confirmed something that I already knew: my body does not like to run. 

I'm making it do it anyway.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Great to hear what everyone is doing...

I've been faithfully tracking my food with Lose It (highly recommend the app) since Dec 30th. I used it before, and it really helps keep me in line. There's something about knowing I have to enter the food into the app that makes me watch what I eat more.

Hope to recover from a medical thingy that had had this week and be back to killing myself with Firm videos next week.


----------



## Chris P. O&#039;Grady (Oct 28, 2013)

ゴジラ said:


> It should be law that you don't ask someone if they're pregnant unless you can actually see the baby crowning.  I've had this happen multiple times and it just...never stops being horrifying. I feel your pain.


Damn I learned that one a long time ago. So freaking rude. Of course I am a man, so I haven't had that question exactly, but I have heard a lot. I was very big, for a very long time, so hoping to dropping some weight on this effort. Wishing you guys luck!

Chrispy


----------



## jesrphoto (Aug 7, 2012)

I fell off the get skinny wagon last month, and am ready to get my butt back in motion.  I'm in!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

tkkenyon said:


> OH MY GOD!
> 
> I just got back from my PARENTS' house for freakin' CHRISTMAS, and they honest-to-God ASKED ME if I was PREGNANT!?!?!?!?!?


My friend wrote a song called "I'm Not Pregnant, I'm Just Fat", which is really rather brilliant.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

ゴジラ said:


> It should be law that you don't ask someone if they're pregnant unless you can actually see the baby crowning.


lmao!

A banana for breakfast, a pear for a snack, and a can of corn for lunch. WFT? I ate my lunch at 10a.m.. Luckily, it's nice enough here today that I think I can take a run. Yesterday, I went out to screw around with the dogs for about 5 minutes, and when I came in, I had to run my hands under hot water for a couple minutes to make the pain go away. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Never ask the pregnant question. Crikey!

And your parents as well! Didn't they think you would tell them in your own time? I would be fuming. 

First weigh in today, and I've lost 3 pounds. Not a bad start to the diet, I'm happy.


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 30, 2013)

Great to read everyone's updates.  One week into the new year and going well food-wise here. I'm using hypnotherapy and finding it very helpful (had third session today ... had two prior to Xmas)  dropping a couple of pounds a week or so. Slow going, but do-able.  Now to get my butt out of the chair a bit more.  It's summer here and my excuse is it's too hot during the day to walk.  Which is complete BS. I live in NZ (marine, temperate), not the middle of Australia, where those guys are really getting some serious temps.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

I weigh tomorrow. We'll see what we see. I have extra impetus; I need to get this weight off as it's visibly straining my heart according to the ECG report I got yesterday (I have a weird congenital heart syndrome). I'm not in heart failure, but it's not working as well as it should, and if I don't want to be on a metric buttload more medication I've got no choice.

I also need more sleep. Sleep figures heavily into weight loss and my bracelet's data feed shows I'm not getting enough.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Need some encouragement today? This came across my Fb feed this morning: http://www.wimp.com/womangym/


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Becca Mills said:


> Need some encouragement today? This came across my Fb feed this morning: http://www.wimp.com/womangym/


Wow...that's awesome. I needed that today. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no idea who much I weigh. I just keep pretending I'm still 118 pounds like I was twenty years and two children ago. I went vegan about two years ago and then converted back about eight months ago. While I was vegan I got back down to a size six. Since I've popped back up to a size twelve, about where I was six months after my two and a half year old was born. I'd say I could lose 30-40 lbs, but I have no idea. I'd just like my stomach to stop doing that bowing thing and for my boobs to not strangle me. 

I'm not sure how I will accomplish this. Walking is my favorite. Since the ground is currently covered in a foot of snow, I don't think that's going to happen. I was doing P90X but quit because my kid got the stomach flu and kept me up all night. P90X on three hours sleep isn't pretty. 

I've got a yoga mat, a Pilates ball, a mini trampoline. I was going to get a used treadmill, but I'm not sure it's safe to have in the house with the toddler. I guess I can just keep writing and pray for spring.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

All right, there's only one way to do this - come out and admit my flub level.  I weighed 174.4 when I stepped on the scale this morning. I'm only 5 foot three and three quarters. Maybe 7/8?  Anyway - Dear God, how did that happen? For most of my life I weighed like 118-125.  

So - my goal this year is to weigh less every Monday than I did the previous Monday. I'd like to lose a pound a week, but I know that some weeks it'll be 3 or 4 pounds, some weeks it'll be half a pound.  

I just received the delivery of a month's worth of meals from personaltrainerfood.com, and I have joined the gym and am meeting with a trainer three-four times a week, and I'm wearing a pedometer. My fitness goal is to do 10,000 steps a day on the pedometer.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Weekly weigh-in: down two pounds. Halfway to my initial pedometer goal, too.


----------



## KaraKing (May 25, 2012)

I'm still going strong! Usually I would have given up by now.

I've been doing 1200 calories a day, playing just dance with the kids every single day for an hour, and recently started taking Garcinia Gabogia <sp>. The garcinia (ordered from Amazon, of course) seems to really help with the appetite control. It's all natural. No jitters. Good stuff, I like it so far. Haven't stepped on a scale yet, I promised myself I would only weigh once a month. I get very discouraged if I don't lose, so I'm better off not looking.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

*steps up, clears throat* I'm in.

--------------

Why am I in? Because I ordered some knee high Etienne Aigner boots (ladies they're gorgeous!) and I tried them on. And I was mortified that my calves were so large that I couldn't zip the top up. That has never happened to me before. EVER. This will not stand. Those boots are mine and I will wear them and I will enjoy them. *end rant*

-------------

Now you know my motivation. My first weigh-in: I lost two pounds this week!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Here's my life story...

In my life I have been a serial dieter and have tried nearly everything to lose the weight. Dieting is just plain bad for you. You always end up heavier a year later than you started. Know what eventually worked, and IS working?

Getting made redundant.

I lost my job back in July and so became a full time writer. No shift work! That is huge right there. Nights screw you up, sleeping patterns are important with metabolism. NOT eating breakfast because you are rushing to work in the mornings is very bad for you. Everyone says "Oh I don't eat that much. Why, I don't eat breakfast! I must be lowering my calorie intake." Very wrong. I never used to eat breakfast at all and I put on so much weight I was double what I should have been in the end, and I am not even kidding.

When I lost my job, the weight started coming down on its own. No shift work and better sleeping. Then I started having porridge in the morning with a sliced up banana mixed in. Just that. No added syrup like I see some people do (shudder) no sugar, nothing. The weight really started coming down then. I got a treadmill desk and walk on it twice a day, more weight loss.

And lastly, lots of chicken with rice dinners. It can be other stuff, but protein and carbs in one meal together like chicken and rice is just like magic. I lost 8 stone in five months and it wasn't hard to do! You don't feel hungry or deprived. It's amazing because I feel like I am finally figuring out what all the thin people know. They keep it a secret to screw the rest of us.

Eat breakfast, go to bed at set times, get up at set times, and walk on your treadmill desk at 5mph twice a day. That's all you have to do!


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done Mr. Cooper that is very impressive. I had to google what the heck a stone is ('Merica), and it turns out 8 of them is many lbs. Congrats on your success.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Decent run last night,  considering I'm getting faint from having nothig but fruits and veggies.  I crave meat. Even the dogs are getting uncomfortable with the looks I'm giving them.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

KeithAllen said:


> Well done Mr. Cooper that is very impressive. I had to google what the heck a stone is ('Merica), and it turns out 8 of them is many lbs. Congrats on your success.


Thanks, yes I think its 112 lbs in American money  Just 56lbs to go!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

markecooper said:


> Thanks, yes I think its 112 lbs in American money  Just 56lbs to go!


Congrats. Funny, most of the stones in my neighborhood are about 10 lbs., so I figured...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> Decent run last night, considering I'm getting faint from having nothig but fruits and veggies. I crave meat. Even the dogs are getting uncomfortable with the looks I'm giving them.


See what I mean? Deprivation isn't good. It will slow you metabolism down and you'll go into famine mode eventually. What that does is you lose weight slower but from your muscles not from excess fat. The body is sneaky like that. It saves fat for emergencies. It figures, no food? I will produce less energy then and slow down... better store the fat for a rainy day, one looks like its coming!

Ha!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

markecooper said:


> See what I mean? Deprivation isn't good. It will slow you metabolism down and you'll go into famine mode eventually. What that does is you lose weight slower but from your muscles not from excess fat. The body is sneaky like that. It saves fat for emergencies. It figures, no food? I will produce less energy then and slow down... better store the fat for a rainy day, one looks like its coming!
> 
> Ha!


Yeah, I get it. I've been a fitness freak MOST of my life. Wrestled and played football. But when the wife says we're havig fruit and veggies, we have fruit and veggies. Amazing what a difference meat makes. I was doing 200-300 push ups and sit ups a day (I do aa set of 50-70 every time I go to the bathroom at work) But now I'm down to almost half that.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Has anybody else been inundated with weight loss advertising since they signed up for this thread? Maybe it's been there at the bottom of the page all along, but I'm suspicious. Shh, Big Brother is watching.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

vrabinec said:


> Has anybody else been inundated with weight loss advertising since they signed up for this thread? Maybe it's been there at the bottom of the page all along, but I'm suspicious. Shh, Big Brother is watching.


Yeah web advertising freaks me out. The other day I searched for fitbit, and now just about every website I go to has a banner or sidebar ad for a freaking fitbit. Now I'm curious to see what happens if I buy a fitbit...will THEY know? are THEY watching...


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Nope, I'm getting leather sofas in the face!

Oh yeah, I was looking for a corner sofa for the other room a couple of weeks ago. DOH!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Wansit said:


> *steps up, clears throat* I'm in.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

vrabinec said:


> Yeah, I get it. I've been a fitness freak MOST of my life. Wrestled and played football. But when the wife says we're havig fruit and veggies, we have fruit and veggies. Amazing what a difference meat makes. I was doing 200-300 push ups and sit ups a day (I do aa set of 50-70 every time I go to the bathroom at work) But now I'm down to almost half that.


Vrabinec: Sounds like the wife it trying to go vegetarian or vegan. That's great but you need to be eating a lot more than you are. No wonder you're starving and weak. Google vegan weight lifters, runners, Olympians. You'll find lots of them. Vegans are very strong and athletic, but you need to eat some cereals and grains. If you're vegan no need to calorie count. There are lots of vegan recipes on the web. They also live about ten years longer on average.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks P.A.!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

First week's progress, 11 1/2 lbs. lost. That's on fruit and veggies, butter on some of my veggies, a potato here and there. No cheese, no meat, one little Snickers bar, two decent runs, and a bunch of pushups and sit ups. 28 1/2 lbs. to go.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> First week's progress, 11 1/2 lbs. lost. That's on fruit and veggies, butter on some of my veggies, a potato here and there. No cheese, no meat, one little Snickers bar, two decent runs, and a bunch of pushups and sit ups. 28 1/2 lbs. to go.


That's an excellent first week. Keep it up!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

vrabinec said:


> First week's progress, 11 1/2 lbs. lost. That's on fruit and veggies, butter on some of my veggies, a potato here and there. No cheese, no meat, one little Snickers bar, two decent runs, and a bunch of pushups and sit ups. 28 1/2 lbs. to go.


Fantastic, congratulations.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm down five pounds since I joined. That seems pretty good, except I always have an easy time in the first few days. It's after that when things get slow. So I'm bracing myself for a long struggle.

Has anyone tried the so-called "S Diet?"


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

MichaelWallace said:


> I'm down five pounds since I joined. That seems pretty good, except I always have an easy time in the first few days. It's after that when things get slow. So I'm bracing myself for a long struggle.
> 
> Has anyone tried the so-called "S Diet?"


I just stopped eating starch (except for occasional piece of bread) this week. I'm down four pounds and have my first day at the gym tomorrow.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Week 2. This week our hero gets nothing but veggies. No fruit like last week. A relish dish for breakfast of carrots, radishes, and cabbage. Got a pickle for a snack, and a can of buttered corn and a can of spinach mixed for lunch. By the way, the sight of the corn and spinach mix almost made the wife hurl. I don't get what people have against spinach. I love the stuff. It's one of the things that's made this diet kinda fun. Usually, we either have peas or green beans beacuse the wife doesn't like either corn or spinach.  We get a treat for dinner tonight, leftovers from a fried rice/veggie stir fry we made over the weekend.  We were eating it and the wife turned to me.
"Good, right?"
"Yeah, excellent, baby."
"Can't even tell there's no meat in there."
"U huh. Let's not get carried away here."


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I'd better get started with this.  So far, all I've done is eat smaller portions. I'm going to start drinking more water, eat only fruits or veggies for snacks, and figure out what I'm going to do for exercise.


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

Well done everyone! Four down for me, and lots of gym time. Starting to feel some "beef" come back on my frame.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

I think I might actually buy a treadmill.  In the meantime, I went from 174.4 to 170.2 this week.  I am eating food from personaltrainerfood.com.  It's basically like any other high protein low carb diet. I've never tried a low carb diet before, and it is AMAZING how the pounds drop off when you aren't eating carbs. Which is a shame, because I love carbs. However, the food they sent is very good - except for the chicken - and the results are so awesome I'm going to stick with it.  I'm also going to the gym 3 to 4 times a week to work out with a trainer.  
Oh, confession - before I go to the gym, I eat a banana muffin or a protein bar, which has some carbs in it.  I want to have enough energy to get in a good workout.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Half a pound. Been doing this several months though so any lost weight makes me feel better. Using my stepper still when I write. Everything dandy so far except one of my fingers is now so loose I had to take it off. All I am wearing now is my wedding ring. Barely.


----------



## 60865 (Jun 11, 2012)

coming in with 100 and change to loooooooose.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Well the weekend came and went without gym action! I must get back to it tomorrow. 

I had a sneaky mid-week weigh in and I'm down 5lbs after a week and a half. But, I had a couple of bad moments over the weekend, including a take away, AGAIN!

Dammit, some of you guys are doing amazingly. I need to up my game.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Just had two mini Snickers bars and two mini Reese cups. Do we have a box of shame?


----------



## KeithAllen (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sure I follow this "mini" you speak of. Is that that thing where you only eat one king-sized Snickers and/or Reeses from the gas station on the drive home, because you want to save room for supper?


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Quick summary of the last few weeks:


Starting weight somewhere around October I think: 98.1 kg (216.3 lbs)
Before Christmas: 91.9 kg (202.6 lbs)
After Christmas: 92.8 kg (204.6 lbs)
After New Years: 92.2 kg (203.3 lbs)
*This morning: 91.1 kg (200.8 lbs)*
Target weight: 81 kg (178.6 lbs)

*How?*

Food intake:


Breakfast: 2 slices of bread
"Brunch": 2 slices of bread *
Lunch: 2 slices of bread
Afternoon: 1 apple *
Dinner: Regular meal, but no more than fits underneath my hands. No seconds. No dessert

* Brunch and afternoon "meals" are to bridge the 4+ hour periods between regular meals. This keeps the metabolism active and significantly lowers the feeling of hunger.

Fluid intake:


Water and diet drinks as much as I like (I'm a rather thirsty person)
Limited amount of milk-based drinks for calcium intake
Occasional glass of Scotch during weekends

Exercise:


Bicycle ride to and from train to work
Walk during lunch break at work
1 hour session of Dance Dance Revolution about twice a week

Exceptions:


Friday brunch is skipped. Friday lunch is a 6-inch sub from Subway
Weekend meals are generally less frequent, and more chaotic with regard to the time of consumption and exact size


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, thought I'd check in while I'm still sitting upright. I've been on the "OMG! You don't expect me to eat!" diet --i.e., I've been sick as a dog. Really, flat-out in bed and wishing to die sick.

The good news is, if I weighed what I think I did (and I'm pretty consistent), I lost seven pounds. The bad news is, once I'm finally able to eat again, it'll likely all come back. But, well, if I can hold out until the big shopping day, I can get my low-carb stuff together, and maybe it won't all come back.

Ack. Time to lie down. Getting dizzy. Carry on, fellow wanderers in diet land!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

People keep giving us candy. Why


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

vrabinec said:


> Just had two mini Snickers bars and two mini Reese cups. Do we have a box of shame?


"Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail." -Ralph Waldo Emerson.


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

What amazes me is how deconditioned I have become after the year I spent so often sick. Like, "I can barely get through a shopping trip" deconditioned. It's just all hit me like a ton of bricks.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Cauliflower and radishes with a little ranch dressing for breakfast. Pickle snack. Buttered corn and pea mix for lunch. If I don't get some meat soon, I'm gonna start to moo. We're returning to our carnivorous ways Friday night. Can't wait. We're making beef burgundy. I'm already daydreaming about it.

We haven't touched booze since New Year's Eve. The wife had a tough day yesterday, so had a couple drinks last night. Oy vey! The body absorbs alcohol a lot different when you don't have much protein or starch in your system. And the turlet visit this morning was...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Haven't weighed again. Still eating diet like. But I have amped up my writing. Typed all night last night and night before. Result sleep all day and very little exercise. 
Weird schedule I know.
6.40 am and need to go to sleep now have afternoon dental appointment.
Keep up the good work all.


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

ゴジラ said:


> Mark and Terah, that is AWESOME.


Thanks SM! Just saw your post.

-----------

New tally for the second week on this grind. In a really surprising twist of events I haven't gone to the gym either (busy w/ edits).

Total loss: 6 whole pounds down the drain!!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> People keep giving us candy. Why


So _they_ won't eat it? They know they don't have any self-control, so you're the lucky one who gets all the goodies!  I'd take TK's Cadbury eggs, but at this point, all I could do is gaze at them, longingly.

Anyway, managed to get on the scale yesterday on the way back from the bathroom (my only exercise), and I've lost between 12 and 20 pounds. Probably closer to 14. No idea where it came from, probably from my feet. Now my shoes won't fit. Drats.

I finally ate all my dinner last night. It took a while, and my stomach hurt all night, but I ate. I'm as wobbly as a wet noodle, and am seriously considering crashing vrabinec's house for some of that beef burgundy. Protein, baby!


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

so I can't find the stupid magnet to my treadmill.  They make it nice and shiny red, perfect for toddlers and the darn thing doesn't work without it.  I gave up and attached the kindle to the television and did one of those Jillian Michaels videos on prime.  She kicked my butt.  I was getting tired of the same old thing anyway   I was thinking about instituting a stupid writer's tricks workout once a week.  I would test various fictional situations that were in some way physical.  (such as, can an overweight, out of shape woman carry a body out of a garage and get it into the trunk of a car without totally making the neighbors notice,  what's a realistic mph rate for an out of shape woman to walk through the woods, over mountains, etc., or how long would it actually take to climb a hundred flights of stairs if the murderer was chasing you )  Anyway, figure it would help me lose weight and answer burning manuscript questions.  I think I might do it.  It could be fun.  I've always wanted to find out how long it takes to dig a grave in the back yard and see if I could work my way out of being tied up.  It'd be like mythbusters for authors.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> People keep giving us candy. Why


Just ate a full sized Reese cup and Milky Way. Dam it all to hell. Our receptionist keeps them on her desk. Every time I go up to fax something, I hear the siren's song. I did an extra hundred pushups and sit ups in the bathroom afterward, but I doubt that burned off the chocolate.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

169.4, lost about five pounds since Jan. 10,  I've been going to the gym to work out with a trainer 3 times a week.  I'm definitely looking into buying a treadmill. Still debating whether I want a treadmill desk or regular treadmill.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

georgette said:


> 169.4, lost about five pounds since Jan. 10, I've been going to the gym to work out with a trainer 3 times a week. I'm definitely looking into buying a treadmill. Still debating whether I want a treadmill desk or regular treadmill.


I am waiting patiently for my w2 for amazon so we can do our taxes. My husband always gets a decent amount so I can get up to like 1000 for a treadmill. Considering buying the cheaper one on prime. Like 600 something or a regular tread with good warranty and buy the trekdesk for over it. It is a huge half round desk that is supposed to straddle any treadmill. Until then I am using my stepper when I write, as well as my new method for improving word count. Candy crushing. Does not refer to
O real candy. 

I was wondering would anyone like to have a button for the group. Healthy writer challenge button or something. I have been thinking of making one for my own Sig.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Serena, how well can you write using a stepper? My big hesitation with a treadmill desk is not being able to write as much as I do when I"m sitting on my big fat butt.  I'm afraid it would be hard to walk and type at the same time. Wish I could just give one a test drive for, say, a week while I got used to it!

I considered buying a separate desk and regular treadmill, but my understanding is that regular treadmills and writing desk treadmills are two different animals.  With a writing desk treadmill, you set it at slow speeds of 1.5 to 2 miles an hour and walk for several hours a day. From what some people have reported, if you try that with a regular treadmill, it will burn out the motor pretty quickly.  Food for thought.

Sigh. Food. I want to jump into a giant tub of fettucine alfredo. Unfortunately I'm following a low carb diet which is making the pounds melt off faster than I've ever seen before, but I do miss white sugar, white flour, and all other foods that are unhealthy.  I've even swtiched from my beloved coffee with mounds of sugar and cream, to tea. 

Tk- splorf!  You did not!


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Stacy Claflin said:


> People keep giving us candy. Why


Actually I just found a decent answer that would make me feel better and help out people.
https://operationshoebox.com/how-you-can-help/candy-donations/

I will have to try that some time.



> Serena, how well can you write using a stepper?


I tend to use it just fine when I write. It's just a tiny little thing. ( http://www.amazon.com/Sunny-Health-Fitness-Adjustable-Stepper/dp/B009QXP5C0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1389976280&sr=8-4&keywords=stepper) I stop instinctively when I stop typing. I think I trained myself to do that because it was the opposite at first. (When I was stuck on a dilemma, my feet used to work.) It gets your metabolism running though, even if you lose poor calories during the workout, your stamina and energy stays up. It gives you that sunshiney feeling. 

If I get a treadmill, it might be a little hard to give up my stepper because it just makes me feel good. Keeps my stamina up all day since I well... write all day  I don't know if I can listen to Aqua on the treadmill desk as fun as I can with a stepper. It's kind of like dancing with music going.

Note: I wrote this whole message while stepping. 11 calories equals 79 steps I guess. 

Another note: It makes the feet hurt so you can't do it too long. You have to eventually bring the laptop down or go do something a few minutes to reenergize the feet.



> My big hesitation with a treadmill desk is not being able to write as much as I do when I"m sitting on my big fat butt. I'm afraid it would be hard to walk and type at the same time. Wish I could just give one a test drive for, say, a week while I got used to it!


I wish there was a way too. Some people buy the treadmill cheap and then make a desk to see if they like it, but it's still costly. I want either a treadmill with a trekdesk (that has a five year warranty on the motor just in case) or a regular treadmill desk. I obviously don't even have a treadmill or I wouldn't be using a stepper.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I just bought the following items (and a little duct tape) and put together a makeshift treadmill desk that works beautifully!

Wire Kitchen Shelf
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-Wire-Stacking-Shelf-Long/17785629

Pro-Form Performance 300 Treadmill
http://www.target.com/p/proform-performance-300-treadmill/-/A-14963305

I just walked 3 miles while watching Game of Thrones, so I can't wait to start doing some work. Also, I'm stoked to join the treadmill desk club!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

F! F! F! Gained 3 of the pounds back. You know, you sit there thinking that since you lost all this weight last week, having a candy bar here and there will just slightly decrease the weight you'll lose the next week. Still at 8 1/2 lost over two weeks. Can't complain too much about that, I guess. We're back on meat now. Going with the low carb thing from here on in. At least I'm back up to 300 or so push ups and sit ups again. Got some strength back. It's easier to get up in the morning. I don't know how vegetarians do it.


----------



## Jd488 (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm in. My goal is to lose twenty pounds this year. At my age, that's a challenge. I'm older than I look in my profile pic.

BTW, while reading this thread, I liked your FB author pages, followed you on Twitter, and added you as a friend on Goodreads. Please feel free to reciprocate.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

So I get to the doctor's yesterday for a follow up, and the nurse says she has to weigh me. I was just in there two weeks ago, and she has to weigh me again. The scale's in a dark corner like they want to save everyone the embarrassment of weighing themselves in public before they put it in your file. 
I say, "Ah, yes, the corner of truth and shame." 
She's not amused. The doctor starts giving me crap AGAIN for gaining 35 pounds since last year. I say, "Why don't you praise me for losing 5 pounds since my last visit?"
He gives me the raised brow. He wants me on a low carb diet. Fine. I look at all the veggies I've been eating, holy shit! Freakin' carrots, cord, peas, and every other veggie I like that I've been eating on my "veggie diet" is loaded with carbs.


----------



## antonnaseton (Dec 10, 2013)

My strategy is to eliminate as much sugar from my diet. I find sugar is my bane - it causes my energy to plummet and with a history of diabetes in the family I just can't risk it.

But darn it, the people at the nursing home where I work keeps giving me cookies and chocolates, the lovely dears.

I'm fortunate that I can balance my writing with a very active full-time job. I walk 5miles a day. But despite that I've still gained weight. It's the sugar cravings that do me in every single time!

Have a look at the Whole 30 day diet. It's brutal but very effective. My energy came back doing that diet.


----------



## timskorn (Nov 7, 2012)

My apologies if this has been mentioned in the thread already.  Anyone try organic coconut oil?  My wife and I just starting using it.  The benefits seem almost too good to be true, but I haven't read anything particularly negative about it yet either.  This is my second day eating about 2 tbsp/day.  It could be psychological, but I was faced with no less than three sugary treats today and had absolutely no desire to eat them.  Which is strange since 99.9% of the time I do.  I always do.  I think the .1% was when I was deathly ill.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

My tread desk is functional! I got in an hour and a half today while writing 1,000 words. So far, so good! Still counting calories via Lose It, too. How is it going for everyone else?


----------



## Writerly Writer (Jul 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried to get the mathematics down right? 

You know, 1 calorie per sentence. Or 10 calories per paragraph.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

vrabinec said:


> So I get to the doctor's yesterday for a follow up, and the nurse says she has to weigh me. I was just in there two weeks ago, and she has to weigh me again. The scale's in a dark corner like they want to save everyone the embarrassment of weighing themselves in public before they put it in your file.
> I say, "Ah, yes, the corner of truth and shame."
> She's not amused. The doctor starts giving me crap AGAIN for gaining 35 pounds since last year. I say, "Why don't you praise me for losing 5 pounds since my last visit?"
> He gives me the raised brow. He wants me on a low carb diet. Fine. I look at all the veggies I've been eating, holy [crap]! Freakin' carrots, cord, peas, and every other veggie I like that I've been eating on my "veggie diet" is loaded with carbs.


Maybe the South Beach Diet would be a good compromise? It's glycemic-index based, so it cuts out simple carbs and other stuff that causes a blood-sugar spike. I think most veggies are allowed. Fats are allowed as well, so long as they're unsaturated/Omega-3s. Of all the carb-cutting diets out there, it's the one that sounds most balanced to me -- and most likely to be maintainable for a lifetime. (That said, I haven't tried it myself!)


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm down to 106kg, yay!

I read something a bit strange yesterday on the BBC but thinking about it makes sense. You know how when you go out into the cold and your body shivers? That's a function of biology that is basically making you warn up. Warming up burns calories. So this article was saying that central heating makes you fat. A big leap I know, but the conclusion was that combined with using your diet and treadmill, you should lower the thermostat a little in your house. Not to extremes. As we all know if you drop the temp by even 2 degrees it feels a lot more! So drop it 2 and work out in a cooler room and you will burn more calories per minute on your treadmill than you would in a normal room temp.

The opposite works as well. A really hot room makes you sweat, which burns calories as your body uses energy to cool down! Isn't the human body wonderfully adaptable? Out of the two I prefer cool. I hate sweat!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

timskorn said:


> My apologies if this has been mentioned in the thread already. Anyone try organic coconut oil? My wife and I just starting using it. The benefits seem almost too good to be true, but I haven't read anything particularly negative about it yet either. This is my second day eating about 2 tbsp/day. It could be psychological, but I was faced with no less than three sugary treats today and had absolutely no desire to eat them. Which is strange since 99.9% of the time I do. I always do. I think the .1% was when I was deathly ill.


Coconut oil is a big thing for low-carbers. It cuts appetite, helps clear out excess yeast and is great for the skin, among other things. I've used it, but need to start back -- really love it in hot tea, and cocoa, for sweetening/flavoring. I've also used it as a fat in cooking scrambled eggs. And now I'm hungry.

Most people recommend starting out will a small amount and working up, as it can cause issues in the bathroom (TMI?). 

I'm eating more now, still haven't gained back all I lost while sick. Yay! I'll be cutting carbs starting in the next couple of days, though not too much while I'm still getting my energy back.


----------



## Scott Pixello (May 4, 2013)

I've decided that I'm going to try and weigh myself as often as I look at my sales. Usually that's somewhere between 10-times-a-day and once a month. So here we are at the once-a-month end of the spectrum. Progress (on the weight) so far- not great. Maybe one whole kilogram. I don't have masses to lose and it's really a question of just being more active.

I'm wondering about counting & then hopefully reducing the hours I spend in front of screens (any kind) in an average day/week. Unfortunately, as we all know, apart from those treadmill desk types, writing is a pretty sedentary activity.

Anyone else thought about buying a dog just in order to lose weight? Probably if I did that, I'd end up putting weight on the pooch & social services would come & take it away from me.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I got really disheartened the other day. After a week of being really strict and not eating any treats, I only lost half a pound. 

I was hoping to lose weight without following a 'diet' and just eating sensibly. I'm starting to think that diets are the only things that work.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

sarahdalton said:


> I got really disheartened the other day. After a week of being really strict and not eating any treats, I only lost half a pound.
> 
> I was hoping to lose weight without following a 'diet' and just eating sensibly. I'm starting to think that diets are the only things that work.


Actually, statistically speaking diets are the only thing that DON'T work. I should know, I've been doing them all my life literally since my teens. The thing with diets is that they are all based upon deprivation of some type. When you finish your diet having hopefully reached your target weight, you stop dieting and go back to "normal" right? Well there you are. Normal made you fat didn't it? So dieting means wildly swinging back and forth.

The only way to stay at your target weight is make a new normal for you. Mine is going to be (after I hit the number I want) to keep up the treadmill thing even though I don't (hopefully by then) need to lose weight. If i keep doing my weigh ins, which I never did before, I figure I should be able to see if I go up or down doing that. Obviously I want to stay at the new weight, so I should be able to vary my food if I keep doing my current treadmill thing each day without actively dieting again. Currently I most definitely AM dieting. I hope to create a new normal for me this way.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, creating a new normal, breaking habits... it's the toughest part. 

I think I'm doing well with eating. I had a day off the other day, but apart from that, I've not bought any of my old downfalls, like chocolate bars or crisps. 

What I struggle with is exercise. I started going to the gym but pulled myself a little bit so I had a bit of time off. Now, I'm struggling to get the motivation to go back. It's not something I enjoy, at all. I always feel self conscious there, and I have to really force myself to go.


----------



## MonkeyScribe (Jan 27, 2011)

markecooper said:


> Actually, statistically speaking diets are the only thing that DON'T work. I should know, I've been doing them all my life literally since my teens. The thing with diets is that they are all based upon deprivation of some type. When you finish your diet having hopefully reached your target weight, you stop dieting and go back to "normal" right? Well there you are. Normal made you fat didn't it? So dieting means wildly swinging back and forth.
> 
> The only way to stay at your target weight is make a new normal for you. Mine is going to be (after I hit the number I want) to keep up the treadmill thing even though I don't (hopefully by then) need to lose weight. If i keep doing my weigh ins, which I never did before, I figure I should be able to see if I go up or down doing that. Obviously I want to stay at the new weight, so I should be able to vary my food if I keep doing my current treadmill thing each day without actively dieting again. Currently I most definitely AM dieting. I hope to create a new normal for me this way.


I'm not sure I agree. It takes 40 minutes of exercise to run off a Snickers bar. You can easily out eat any exercise plan short of training for a marathon.

As to why people are so much fatter these days, I think it comes down to a lot of diet changes (food isn't really more plentiful than it was 50 years ago, but the type of food consumed is a lot more sugar and processed carbohydrates), and I've been reading some intriguing stuff about environmental changes. We've underestimated the importance of our gut biome in regulating weight, and modern people get regular courses of antibiotics that essentially nuke the gut bacteria and force it to start over. I'm no medical Luddite--obviously this is better than dying of a bacterial infection--but I think 10 or 20 years from now it may be common to take some pills to restore your gut as soon as you finish a round of antibiotics. Or even something like this.

My count for the year is down 8.5 pounds. The easy part is gone, however. I have another 10.5 to go to get below my target weight.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> I got really disheartened the other day. After a week of being really strict and not eating any treats, I only lost half a pound.
> 
> I was hoping to lose weight without following a 'diet' and just eating sensibly. I'm starting to think that diets are the only things that work.


I think that's really good! Hang in there and keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Al Dente (Sep 3, 2012)

I somehow managed to lose 6 pounds this month! Writing / web surfing while walking on the treadmill has proven to be pretty great.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Sara Rosett said:


> I think that's really good! Hang in there and keep doing what you're doing.


Thanks Sara! I guess I'm just impatient. Plus I used to go to those Slimming World/Weight Watchers meetings a few years ago, and half a pound was always pretty poor compared to most of the slimmers. But then we all go at a different rate.

I'm at 6 pounds for the month so far.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

sarahdalton said:


> What I struggle with is exercise.


We are kindred spirits. Exercise is the worst, because it takes you away from what you want to be doing. You know the old cliche? "Know yourself." Well it's rather important with this sort of thing. Also, "Be honest with yourself." I have spent most of my life ignoring those two 

But seriously, I KNOW I am not going to the gym, and if I did it wouldn't last. My best mate is a weight lifting fanatic and has tried many times to get me motivated to do it too. I know it would do me good, but I also know that if you don't enjoy something and turn it into a chore it won't last. A new normal has to last. I don't do sports. If I did, it wouldn't seem like exercise to play football, and that would work. But I don't.

So what is left? I had to find something that was so easy to do, something so non-taxing mentally (because half the battle is not talking yourself out of quitting) that I could just do it and it would become routine. Just a part of my normal day. I have a couple of things here. I have a gym quality bike with all the bells and whistles. I thought I would do that, but no, even that was too much a chore. Then I got the treadmill desk and haven't looked back.

Why? Because I can put a YouTube documentary on about something I am researching and just watch it for 45mins while I fast walk. I have made it so easy to do, that I don't think about it. That's what you have to do. Going to the gym won't work unless you LIKE going to the gym. If you don't, then getting ready, travelling, the cost of membership... all of it acts on your motivation until you give up.

Doing this stuff in your own office or home is the easiest way, and so it is easier to keep motivated. You don't have to even go out. It really works. And not just for dieting. We all know sitting writing at a desk all day is bad for you. Well this thing is a stand up desk and an exercise machine. I'm hoping it will make me literally live long enough to get all the stories out of my head and onto kindles.


----------



## Gerald (Dec 11, 2010)

I need to lose weight before I begin (road) cycling again. I think Mark is right upthread - you need to change your lifestyle.

A certain lifestyle = a certain weight. To reduce weight, you need to reduce calorie intake and increase calorie output. There are some other things you can do, too. Exercise before you have breakfast in the morning. The exercise will use up energy, but without any breakfast carbs, it will take it off your fat. Remember to drink. Also, look into training zones. There is a zone (i.e. heart rate) which is more efficient for burning fat. Mine is around 115-120 bpm ('cos I'm old).

Since pigging out over Christmas, I've lost 7lb, by being careful with food intake, and doing a little static bike riding. I have also built a little table for the bike, so I can write at the same time as exercising. Win-win!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

markecooper said:


> We are kindred spirits. Exercise is the worst, because it takes you away from what you want to be doing. You know the old cliche? "Know yourself." Well it's rather important with this sort of thing. Also, "Be honest with yourself." I have spent most of my life ignoring those two
> 
> But seriously, I KNOW I am not going to the gym, and if I did it wouldn't last. My best mate is a weight lifting fanatic and has tried many times to get me motivated to do it too. I know it would do me good, but I also know that if you don't enjoy something and turn it into a chore it won't last. A new normal has to last. I don't do sports. If I did, it wouldn't seem like exercise to play football, and that would work. But I don't.
> 
> ...


I can't wait until I can set something up at home. We're looking to buy a house this year, so once we do I'm going to buy a cross trainer for at home. Until then, I told myself I'm going to gym it.


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

I'm relying on eating better food (managed to buy no sweets/crisps/fizzy drinks these past few trips to the supermarket), taking the dog for a walks, _Zumba_ and _Just Dance_ on the Wii to help me get into better shape. I'm tempted to start jogging once the weather begins to improve over here.

Wish I had the space for a treadmill-laptop-thingy. There's a treadmill at our wee local gym but I doubt they'd let me hook my laptop up to it.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Gerald said:


> Since pigging out over Christmas, I've lost 7lb, by being careful with food intake, and doing a little static bike riding. I have also built a little table for the bike, so I can write at the same time as exercising. Win-win!


Gerald, that bike table is amazing!


----------



## Octavia Wildwood (Jan 10, 2014)

Lately I've been reading a lot about the dangers of sitting for too long.  I don't have a treadmill desk (and if I did I'd probably use it like the gentleman in the gif above this post) but today I worked while standing for about 90 minutes.  Actually I walked in place for a lot of that time, albeit very slowly.  I thought it would be difficult to write while walking but it wasn't.  I got so engrossed in what I was doing that I forgot I was even walking!  I was also on my feet a lot in the kitchen today.  I'm using that to justify skipping the gym.  

I'm going to try to spend at least an hour of my writing time each day walking.  I like making monthly health goals in February because it's the shortest month.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I've decided to fess up on what I weighed to begin with. I can't believe I'm going to be typing this number!  

Okay, enough with the dramatics:  At the beginning of January, I weighed 245 pounds, more or less*. On a 55-year-old, 5' 2.5" frame, that is very, very bad. *I say more or less, because I normally bounced between 242 and 248 lbs.

When I weighed myself the last time when I was sick, I'd dropped to 228 lbs. That's a loss of about 17 freaking pounds! The hard way! 

So, beginning this past Monday, I officially began cutting carbohydrates (not too drastically, since I'm still very weak, and not fully well). I'm shooting to get under 100 carbs/daily, with the ultimate goal of <50. I lost really well before that way.

My starting weight on Monday was 230 lbs, which I've maintained this week. I'm weighing on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays, and taking measurements on Fridays.

What I'm eating:

B:  2 eggs, 3 slices of bacon, or 3 sausage links, cooked in butter; a little shredded Mozzarella (which is low fat, but not because I want it that way) on the eggs, some tomato diced up

L:  salad, with full-fat dressing on mixed greens, with cucumber, tomato, bacon bits, and Mozzarella; or broccoli and/or cauliflower with Cheddar cheese, or soy sauce once I'm out of cheese

D:  whatever I'm fixing for the boys, but with less of the starchy stuff

Snacks:  cheese stick, small amount of nuts, or a few pieces of pepperoni

I'm drinking only water, which is my usual drink. I drink lots of water; my cup is 16 ounces and I refill it at least every half hour.

I'm an Atkins girl, totally love his program (not the recent stuff with fake foods/bars/shakes, but the original real food plan). Though I did love the chocolate and coconut bars they used to have, they were so much like a Mounds bar. Drool.

I cook almost everything from scratch, and avoid as much as possible artificial flavorings, sweeteners, colorants, preservatives, and so on. 

Now that I can feel my energy coming back, I'm going to start doing my exercises. I like Callanetics, which I did in the 90s for a long while, and loved the results. 

Tl;dr version:  Was very fat, now slightly less fat, aiming to be not-fat.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just wanted to pop in and say this is my first post typing on my new treadmill desk!    An added benefit is that I'm also able to track, based upon how much I've walked, how much time I've wasted on the internet.  Going on a 1/2 hour right now.  Boy.  This would have been spent just lounging on my bed with my laptop.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Weigh day for me today. I think I'm down about 6.5lbs since Jan 1st (I forgot to write down what I weighed to begin with!). Not too shabby.  But bear in mind that I have a lot of weight to lose.

I am finding it tough. I've not been getting enough exercise. I've been a little bit stressed/tired because I'm super busy right now. Also, I have broken the diet a few times when I've been trying to be 'good'. But if I don't break the diet every now and then I find I get snappy and miserable. So I kind of have to. 

This month I'm aiming to keep going as I am, but get more exercise.


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Weighed in again this morning: 89.9 kg (198.2 lbs)

This means I've lost over 8 kg (18.1 lbs) since I started


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Great losses, Sarah and Jeroen! 

Never beat yourself up for "slips" or off-plan eating, so you don't give yourself a reason to give up. I'm thinking this every minute this morning, because I'm up on the scale.  It's only a pound, but that's how the little buggers sneak up on you! Extra-strict day today, though.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been working out since December, and I am finally starting to notice that I'm physically stronger.  It's very motivating! 

I'm stuck at 168 lbs.  I have two teenagers, which means that I can't completely control what food I have here, so I do end up cheating  from time to time, but even when I'm being perfect for days on end, after losing six pounds, I've hit a plateau.  I'm trying to get back on track as far as the diet goes.  I really want to lose 50 pounds. 

Did you guys see where the current winner of "The Biggest Loser" says she worked out six hours a day to lose all that weight My God. That would be your full time job if you did that.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgette, plateaus are normal. It takes the body a while to adjust to a new weight, and also to lower amounts/different types of food. Just keep eating the way you need to, and you'll drop pounds again.

Six hours! When does she have time to do anything else? I see all those ads and shows where people are just going all out exercising, especially very heavy people, and I worry about them. 

Everything in moderation, that's my motto. At least, once I get the weight off, and can start adding back carbs.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you, Sheila!  I appreciate the words of encouragement.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

georgette said:


> Thank you, Sheila! I appreciate the words of encouragement.


You're welcome!

I did an off-schedule weigh-in this morning, and was down to 229. Hope it sticks around for tomorrow's official record. I've also been able to get my mother's ring on twice this week, without forcing it down past the fatty lump, something which hasn't been possible for a long, long time. Yee haw!


----------



## Scott Hsu-Storaker (Feb 14, 2014)

I am new in town and am dropping by to say I am in too. I finally hit on some things that worked for me in 2013 and dropped 25 lbs since August, mostly by walking. A lot. 1000 miles in fact. I am looking to lose another 45.

If anyone has a fitbit, feel free to add me to your leaderboard (at the email in my profile) -- I'm always looking for more motivation.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Valentine day is the hardest. Miss chocolate.   Must resist, find something.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I've had only a tiny bit of hazelnut spread, didn't really miss the candy. lol

Weight holding steady, able to get my mother's ring on until the really cold weather kicked in my arthritis, and my fingers swelled. Oh well, it will get better!

Next week:  watch carbs more carefully, and start exercising on Tuesday. Now to get through the weekend.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm at about 10lbs lost now. Which is great. I'm starting to notice a difference, a small difference mind. 

But yesterday was weigh in day and so it was my treat day. I went crazy. I seriously ate enough crap for an entire month. Now I feel really bad and know I'll struggle to get back on the diet today. Especially as there's half a sponge cake downstairs.  

The thing is, I still feel like I need the safety zone of the 'treat day' to get me through the week. I'm hoping eventually I'll get sick of eating this crap.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, Sarah, I can so relate. I was down three pounds on Monday, and back up on Wednesday. I know I ate way too much stuff I shouldn't! 

One thing I have to do is not have treats in the house. I have a horrible sweet tooth, and if I can get to it, I'll eat it. Bad Sheila. Bad. 

That said, we're getting Chinese take out tonight (a combination of my birthday and getting our taxes back already celebration), so I'm trying to eat on plan today so I can have less guilt. And tomorrow is weigh-in and measure day. Plus I'm starting to take weekly pictures for a visual aid. Somebody shoot me now. Or wire my mouth shut.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

So my FattyBeGone just arrived.  That's what I nicknamed my Lifespan DT1200 after something my ex once...  oh, never mind.

I've put on my long underwear, flannel-lined pants, wool socks, steel-toed engineer boots, shirt and sweater, heavy leather riding jacket, and my motorcycle helmet.  This will be my first weigh-in.

I'll start my regimen tomorrow and I've got a good feeling I'll see some significant weight loss very soon.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I haven't lost anything from when I first posted.   But, in a way, I guess I'm luckier than most as i don't have that much to lose. I'm aiming for ten pounds. I went on vay kay in January, then it seems one person after another has been sick in my house all through February. Since I'm the mom, I'm the one who has to get up every two hours to take care of hubby and DD. Change humidifier water, get medicines, glasses of water, change out icepacks, etc.

This not only kills my energy level, but my ability to write, because of lack of sleep I can't think straight.

Okay, so I'm bouncing and stretching on my exerball while I write, and I've added some Garcina Cambogia with green coffee to my diet regiment, as it's supposed to help block fat absorption/conversion.

In the old days (ten years ago) I could just increase exercise, and give up eating after 7pm, and I would lose weight easily. But as I've gotten older, sure fire methods like increasing exercise, aren't working. I'm thinking I may have to get bloodwork done and see if this peri-menopause thing has over ridden my metabolism.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Here's a post I made on a forum last year......the reference to trolls is aimed at people on that forum, not this one.....At the end of the post ( which is admittedly long ) I will add an update, and it's not a good news story.......I was in Thailand when I wrote this post....this post was title 

                                                                    The Battle Of My Life. 

I've been reluctant to post about my weight loss programme and issues as I attract more than my fair share of trolls however I suppose if this story helps anyone then it's worth taking the risk.

First some background, I'm 47 just now, through my teenage years I was very active and very athletic. I enjoyed multiple sports and as a guide to my ability I ran 100 metres in 11.3 seconds at the age of 15. I was never going to be a sprint champion but I was faster than most. I lived next door to a farm and every summer would see me throwing around bales of hay during harvest time, in one record day I personally hand balled 15 tons of hay. At that time I was solid muscle, a touch over 6 foot tall and weighing in at 71kg.

I developed a disease called pilonidal sinus, a skin issue that eventually grew into an abscess, it started to slow me down and quite frankly I was embarrassed to talk to my mother about it, and I hoped it would go away. My weight crept up to 90kg but I got away with it due to the size of my frame. The condition seemed to ebb and flow, however after playing football at the age of 17 I was in extreme discomfort and had no choice but to ask my Mum for help. She knew what it was right away, it turns out my Aunt and Uncle had both had the same condition. After a Doctors visit I was given a programme to follow to try and prevent the condition from worsening, but after an army exercise in October 1984 the condition worsened. 

Surgery was the only option, basically the entire abscess area at the base of my back was excised and packed, I was effectively bed bound for a week. The wound was about 6 inches long and felt about two inches deep. In the first week in hospital I put on 6kg, I couldn't believe it. Within three months of being immobile my weight went up to 109kg. It was a further six months before the wound finally stopped weeping and during that time I had flipped over the edge. 

My weight stayed the same or thereabouts for the next 5 years, during which time I met my future wife and became a Dad. At the age of 23 I moved to Germany ( 1989 ) and that was a fantastic experience for me. I was making serious money and making a serious attempt at drinking the country dry. The food was amazing too and in a singular year my weight rocketed to 141kg. By 1992 I was around 158kg but by that point the weight was not the primary issue, I was starting to slip down the slope towards alcoholism. I won't bore you with the details but a good friend of mine was in the AA and he could see me slipping, he did the test with me and I scored on the borderline, and that gave me a sufficient fright to row back a bit. 

By 1994 I was back in the UK, still weighing in at 158kg and newly separated from my wife and two kids. I went through three months of comfort eating while fearing hitting the drink, as I was living with a full blown alcoholic who's days started with a 2 litre bottle of cider and vomiting blood into the bathroom sink.

After a while I got back with the wife and got on with life, my diet was atrocious but my weight was stable, which was a relief as it could have shot up. My drinking was under control but when I went on a binge the volume I drank was quite frankly dangerous and unbelievable, my nickname was two becks as I would neck two Becks at a time, one barman reckoned I drank 63 bottles in one session, I don't believe him but the legend stuck.  I remember suffering my one and only bout of gout around January 2000, it was horrendously painful and after taking dietary advice I cut out some of the foods I loved, especially grapes. That worked and I've never been bothered again, touch wood.

My weight continued to be stable, I would go through periods of walking and dieting, do well for a while then go back to 158kg. I was the typical Monday morning dieter, Tuesday morning failure. I went through a rough separation and divorce in 2002-04, started dating again, lost some weight ( down to 145kg ) and exercised on a regular basis. Although I was a big guy I was fit, always on my feet, loving the Spinning Classes at the local gym, great. However I just couldn't get the weight off. I had the same yoyo problems and lack of consistency.

Things took a turn for the worse during the period 2005-07, I was under heavy pressure running and expanding my company, I stopped exercising and ate a lot more crap until one day I decided something had to change. So I booked myself an appointment to see about getting bariatric surgery done.

Here we go, that was the biggest mistake of my life. I was given the choice of a gastric band or gastric bypass, I chose the band as 15% of people who get the bypass have ongoing medical problems. I was shocked and humiliated when weighed that day, I weighed in at 181kg. I was put on a liquid diet to prepare myself for surgery, and my weight rapidly came back to 158kg.

I remember clearly sitting in the hospital on the morning of 22 Dec 2007 asking myself should I go through with the surgery that day, I said to myself that I had lost 23kg through strict dieting, maybe that would continue? Then I said to myself that my track record proved that to be wrong. I'd put all my affirs in order, written my will etc as I half expected to not come out of that operating theatre.

Simply put, the band didn't work, and to make things worse it destroyed my sleeping pattern. I was constantly exhausted, tiredness causes stress, stress is a weight loss inhibitor. My hydration was abysmal it was just a nightmare from start to finish. I had the band tightened, slackened, tightened again, seriously it was brain damage. I had a highly emotional conversation with my parents before Christmas and when I saw the effect my weight was having on them I resolved to do something about it. I flew into BKK in January and I visited a bariatric clinic I had used before. They released all the fluid from my gastric band and for the first time in years I got a full nights sleep, just amazing.

That day I weighed in at 160kg.

I then watched my diet, watched my hydration and did a bit more gentle exercise for a few weeks, I went down to get weighed and I was astounded so see that my weight had rose to 163kg, so astounded I went to another machine to check it.  My Doctor pointed out that my new hydration regime had brought my fluid levels back to normal, and it was this that caused the weight gain.

Okay, so now I'm in Chiang Mai, I tried Muay Thai three years ago and I thoroughly enjoyed it. I've flown back in to Thailand with the express purpose of losing weight. I'll be here until July and I'll return again in August, I'll be doing a month on month off pattern here in Thailand as I must run my business in the UK.

The first two weeks of the MT training has been all about getting my cardiovascular fitness back up to scratch, the first days training was 45 minutes, and it's now raised to two hours. After Songkran it will raise to a two hour morning session followed by a 30 minute afternoon session escalating. I'll be in Malaysia 25-29th of April but I'll make it back in time for my afternoon session. That will be the precursor for a straight 30 day Fat Shred programme.

Right, let's have a look at a couple of things......one is that I'm happy with the improvement in my cardio health even in the last two weeks and I know it will get a lot better soon. Bizarrely though I'm concerned about losing weight too fast, I know that is entirely counter productive. Any rapid weight loss programme will result in the loss of lean tissue, muscle tissue, and lean tissue is your friend. I've got to get the balance right between weight loss and muscle retention.

I've already been using kettlebells after my training sessions three days a week but I know I must bring a stricter and more targeted weight training programme in to place. Torture as it may be, it has to be done to prevent the yoyo weight gain rebound.

As far as food is concerned, I'm quite happy with my current diet here in Thailand. Fish is a staple for me, chicken another. I'm aware of the " trap " foods such as coconut milk based curries and the high oil content foods too. My day starts with three boiled eggs prior to training, seaweed soup at lunchtime along with a properly prepared chicken dish, dinner tends to be a tuna salad or fish. Two or three days a week I make a point of eating a fruit salad. I reckon my calorie intake is around about 2,000 -2,500 cals per day. Starvation doesn't work, it causes your body to go in to famine mode and you'll get a rebound effect later, you must eat to lose weight.  

There is no doubt whatsoever that I'm in calorie deficit, and I'm not starving. I try to eat my final meal before 6.00pm and I've yet to experience hunger pangs before bed time.  I only drink water, with the very occasional cup of coffee, maybe two or three a week. I have three or four yoghurts a week as I cannot stand milk, and I detest butter.

I really don't feel deprived food-wise here in Thailand, and I'm getting the time to concentrate on my fitness, so I'm content. I'm tired after training so I'll be asleep just after 10 most nights. Of a Saturday I've had a few beers but I'm ready to knock that on the head too.

So there you go, there it is on a plate so to speak......I'm looking forward to constructive advice, in particular in regards to weight training for weight loss management, however any tips or assistance will be very welcome.

...

That was the end of the post written 14 April 2014.  Here's what happened next, and to spare you reading too much more, I'll get straight to the point. 

On the day of the post I contracted Cholera

One month later I damaged my Achilles while training

One month later again I ruptured a set of muscles around my knee during a deep Thai massage

In July I was hobbling about with both injuries

In August I flew off a motorbike at 50 MPH while wearing flip-flops, seriously damaging my feet. ( I was wearing a helmet, I wish I was wearing boots too.  ).

In September I contracted dengue fever. 

In October I went to a Buddhist temple for a month hoping for some divine intervention.

In November I was back in Scotland and made a fateful mistake, I wore clothes that were too big for me. ( tip coming up ). 

In December-Feb 10th I was in Asia again, ( Thailand, Vietnam, Malaysia, Cambodia ) and enjoyable as it was my movement was restricted,

I knew I had put weight on, how much was revealed to me on 17th Feb, I was stunned to see I now weighed in at 406 lbs.  ( 184 kg )

When I say stunned, I cannot explain to you how much that has rattle me, and rattled my soul. 

I knew I was experiencing blood pressure issues ( dull headaches among other things ) so I had it tested on Tuesday. 200/110. 

...

If you met me, yes I'm a big guy. Yes I'm obese, but I'm an active person with my own business who has seriously struggled with my lack of mobility over the last few months. 

People have always told me that problems kick in as you age, that motorcycle crash has given me a foretaste of things to come. Reading this forum, I have now ordered up a treadmill desk. The treadmill is here, the desk part is being made for me just now. That will be a great boon and my thanks to the members that have discussed it here in the past. 

I take responsibility for what I have done to myself, where I am now is a matter for me to fix. This has now moved from the battle of my life to the battle for my life.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

What a story, theblether! You've really had some rough patches lately.  Ouch.

I've got issues that keep me from being as active as I should be:  arthritis, a childhood back injury, and recurring plantar fasciitis that keeps me from putting my weight on one foot (only had it in both once, hope that never happens again!).

Damage from injuries or over-use can get worse with age. I spent many years typing on manual typewriters -- including one from about 1906 -- and I know that's the main source of my carpal tunnel. My back hurts worse, and restricts me more the older I get. (I was told I'd be in a wheelchair by the time I was forty, but more than a decade and a half later and I'm still walking, though some days are harder than others. )

I figure I'll do my best, try to watch my diet for the things I know make me fat (damned carbohydrates), and hope my brain stays functioning.


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> What a story, theblether! You've really had some rough patches lately. Ouch.
> 
> I've got issues that keep me from being as active as I should be: arthritis, a childhood back injury, and recurring plantar fasciitis that keeps me from putting my weight on one foot (only had it in both once, hope that never happens again!).
> 
> ...


I had recurring plantar fasciitis a few years ago, it's an unbelievably painful thing. I've also had gout, ( never again please ). In my case I would say that the plantar fasciitis was worse.

I need to pull myself together before I fall apart Sheila, good luck on your journey


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't wish plantar fasciitis on my worse enemy. Well, that's a lie. I would.    But I'd feel bad about it! What's another notch or three on the old karma stick, anyway? 

Good luck to you, too. Things won't always be easy, but we have friends here. We need a hugging emoticon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been very overweight for a few years now, and my doctor told me today I have diabetes. I expected him to say that. He said I should lose at least 10 kg (22 pounds) but my goal is 20 kg. I had started exercising a couple of weeks before the diagnosis but I hadn't done anything to my diet. I don't want to go on a strict diet - I'd previously dieted for years, doing so many different ones, and I always put the weight back on. The stricter the diet, the more weight I put on afterwards. I'm just going to try to eat things in moderation and be extra careful of how much sugar I eat, and most importantly try and exercise at least 3 times a week. I do a workout video which goes for about half an hour, and even though I dread doing it it's actually fun and emotionally I feel great afterwards. It really lifts my mood.

So here I go. I'll see if I can lose 1/2 a kilo every week (about 1 pound). Note I won't be skinny even if I lose 40 pounds, but I'll be a much healthier size and my diabetes will be under control. Truthfully, to be within my healthy weight range I'd need to lose about 80 pounds o) but I don't think I can do that. I'll aim for 40 pounds and see if I can get there, and my doctor said that would be a good goal.

Here I go!


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

So three days into the treadmill desk and I like it.

Mainly because when I'm on the internet the time flies by.

Still trying to get used to keyboard and mouse but that's minor.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I just got into my pre-pregnancy pants last night!

I've got 6lbs to go before I'm at the very top of my normal range.  14lbs before I'm back at my wedding day weight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

I've been on a diet for a week - I decided to count calories because I didn't think I'd lose weight otherwise. I've lost 0.8 kg (1.7 pounds). Yay! I'm having smaller portions and cutting out a lot of sugar. I haven't exercised much at all, contrary to my previous post, but I'm being careful with my diet. I'm allowing myself normal food just lower in fat and sugar, so I don't feel all that deprived, just hungry  I hope I can stick with this - I usually give up on stuff like this after 2-3 weeks. I really hope I don't quit.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

MarkP said:


> So three days into the treadmill desk and I like it.
> 
> Mainly because when I'm on the internet the time flies by.
> 
> Still trying to get used to keyboard and mouse but that's minor.


I will be getting mine soon too. By tomorrow or by the 18th. I bought one for 599 on Amazon. It didn't have a top, so I am taking metal shelving I have had plenty of experience with to put over it. I didn't think I could get one that was really made for treadmill walking at an affordable level, so I am really excited to see it. It's supposed to be silver too. Just waiting. Just waiting.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Kitten, sorry to hear about the diabetes. In addition to watching out for sugar, you might want to also limit things like bread, rice, noodles and potatoes. Starches are like sugar.

I'm holding steady at 230 lbs, but I've lost inches so I'm happy. At least I haven't gained it all back, like I usually do! And I've been able to get my mother's ring on every day, which I couldn't do for the past few years.

I still need to cut carbs to start losing again, but I'm like an addict. Such cravings! The good news is I'm out of stuff like popcorn, nuts and cheese sticks, so I can't snack on anything other than natural peanut butter. I still have some pepperoni, which is pretty awesome nuked until it's crispy. I usually have a few of these with a cheese stick for a snack, sometimes just for lunch. Yum.

edited to fix weird sentence


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Checking in to say I've been using my treadmill desk for over a month and love it. Time flies when I'm on it. Side benefit is that it really helps me keep track of my word count. When I'm walking I want to be writing, so that keeps me focused. 

Lost one pound, but I'm not doing anything else very radical. Only tracking calories on Lose It, walking on treadmill, and working out with weights three-four times a week, which is what I've been doing for a long time. I'm aiming to lose .5 pounds every week--it's working out to be more like .5 every two-three weeks, but that's okay. At least I'm not gaining.  

Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, Kitten. Glad you're seeing results from your changes. 

Congrats on getting in the pre-preg pants,  vmblack--that's huge! Well, you know what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2014)

Still dieting. I lost 1 kg this week (2.2 pounds). I'm really pleased with that. My aim is half a kg a week, so 1 kg is better than I expected. Still counting calories. It's not too bad except for going to bed hungry a lot of the time. Don't like that. Anyway I'll keep at it and will hopefully lose more weight. I desperately hope I keep this going. Don't want to quit!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had a bad couple of weeks. I lost my willpower and have been snacking a lot. Also seemed to have lots of meals out for some reason. 

So I'm back on it now. It seems like walking is the key for a lot of you, so I'm going to aim to do more walking as well. 

I go on holiday in 6 weeks and I really don't want to look like a beached whale when I'm there.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

Treadmill desk is awesome.

I haven't weighed myself in a couple weeks but my 'essentials' keep falling off, so I have to go buy new ones. Must be losing around the belly finally.  I can also creep into some of my expensive lingerie that I used to wear pre-kid days.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I might start saving up for a treadmill desk.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey, y'all! Glad to see you all working it. 

I've weighed 227 two times this week (Monday and Wednesday). If I'm still there -- or lower would be nice, too -- tomorrow, I'm going to count it as another three pound loss. I'm still watching the carbs, and have started to have a little peanut butter with coconut oil twice a day. I'm up to about a teaspoon and a half of coconut oil. Don't know if it's what got the loss to stick, but I am feeling more in control of my cravings and more alert.

I can't wait until it decides to be spring around here, so I can get the garden going. I want to grow a salad garden, and lots of other veggies. Fresh food is so awesome, and I can eat lots of veggies for very little carbs! 

Friday is measurement day, and I've also started having my son take pictures (ugg), so I can see the progress. So far, I don't look any thinner, but time will tell. I'm not sure if wearing different clothes every time makes me look like I haven't lost anything, but I looked through some stuff and found a clingy top and bottom that I'll be using for pictures from now on.


----------



## Redacted1111 (Oct 26, 2013)

I gain a lot of weight when I'm pregnant. When my three year old was about one, I went totally vegan and was walking a lot. I got back down to about a size 4/6. About a year ago, I stopped being vegan and had moved to a different neighborhood. I gained all that weight back.   I've always been thin. I don't really know how much I weigh, but I just bought a pair of size 14 pants. It's a long way from the size 2 I was four years ago. I've aged A LOT since I left the northwest, and I'm not particularly happy about it. It think it's mostly the midwest lifestyle is not a healthy one. I think if I could somehow get my healthy lifestyle back, all the apparent accelerated aging would reverse. 
The good thing is, when I write BBW, I'm writing from personal experience. lol.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Two weeks.

Four pounds gone.

And I'm not even using the treadmill desk every day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

I didn't lose any weight this week but I know it's because I didn't count calories properly. I guess I slacked off a bit. I'll try harder this week and will hopefully lose some weight. I learned how to check my blood sugar levels at home today in regards to my diabetes, and that will make me super focused on what I eat for a while. Hopefully I'll get all this under control


----------



## kathrynoh (Oct 17, 2012)

Kitten, your doctor has probably already told you this but in Australia if you have diabetes, you can register with a program that gets you 5 allied health visits for free a year.  That can include a dietican who can help you fine tune your eating program.  

I'm a diabetic and I've been pretty slack with my eating recently.  I try to think of it as a food allergy.  That's probably not technically correct but if I eat certain foods, I get sick.  It's easier to think that way than call it a diet.  I try to follow a low GI diet because that's the best way to stabilise my blood sugar.  Some low calorie food are not good for diabetics and foods like nuts that are high in calories can help keep your blood sugar in check -- they even work if you eat them with high GI to balance things out.

I've lost a couple of kilos this year but need to work harder at keeping my blood sugar down.  When my blood sugar is low, I have far more energy and feel better, which is more important to me than the weight loss.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

No loss this week, but I'm officially at 227 lbs. I was up Monday, but back down Wednesday and yesterday. I didn't measure or get pictures, because I went shopping and bought seeds and plants for the garden, and chickens. 

My mother says she can tell I've lost weight, but where ever those 25 lbs came off, I can't see it. Ah, well. It's gone, at any rate. I can't wait until I hit 200 lbs so I can start weighing only twice a week -- it's a reward, because I hate stepping on the scale three times a week. I close my eyes at first, have to force myself to look!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

@Kathryn Thanks for the info. I'm sorry you have diabetes too. My doctor didn't really tell me much of anything except to contact the Diabetes Association, and they told me about the 5 health visits. I'll use them but am frightened to see a dietician, as I've had bad experiences with them in the past. I want to see a podiatrist, though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Just a quick update. I lost .8 kg last week, and .7 kg this week. So 1.5 kg in 2 weeks, or about 3 pounds. That's not bad - at least the weight is coming off. Yay


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I'm totally stuck. I do 7.5 miles a day on my treadmill desk, eat almost nothing but chicken and rice now plus porridge in the mornings, but I can't get below 100kg. I've lost 50kg and have 10kg to go. I am desperate to get off this pain train, but the last 10 just won't go! I have one of those gym bikes in the garage. Going to get it out of storage. It's one of those electrical ones where you can set goals, but I never liked it. Maybe changing to the bike from the treadmill for a few days will start something.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm 12lbs up from wedding weight now and back in my average pants.  Woot!  4lbs to lose before I'm at the top of my normal range.  8lbs before I'm at the top of my happy range.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I was back up to 230 last week, because I was retaining fluid something awful. This happens when the weather is turning warm, and my body is trying to sweat, which I don't do (I was born that way, no cause known). It always takes a week or so until I adjust.

So far, I'm back on track, being back down to 227 so far this week. Hoping for another drop of a few pounds by the end of next week, though. Need to keep going down, down, down! More carbs to cut. 

Congrats to those who have lost, I know it can be a hard journey. Mark, one thing I've learned from the low carb boards is that the last few pounds can be the hardest to lose, so don't give up. They _will_ come off!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2014)

I've lost another 1.5 kg over the last two weeks. That makes almost 5 kg (11 pounds) in 7 weeks, which isn't too bad. I've got lots more to go but at least it's working


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the loss, Kitten! 

I'm stuck at 225 - 227. Still not cutting carbs enough, I guess. Bought some sunflower seeds to snack on, along with some cheese sticks and peanut butter. Just have to watch the starchy foods at meals. 

I've got more stuff to plant and seeds to start, can't wait until I'm eating loads of fresh veggies from my own garden!


----------



## S.D (Jun 19, 2011)

Is anyone here doing keto?


----------



## MeiLinMiranda (Feb 17, 2011)

Up and down and up and down and I've finally settled into a steady 4-lb loss to date.  I've started working out this week and boy am I sore.


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

If nothing else this is a great way to catch up on required reading.

So far I've done all of the Business Rusch, and I've worked back a year so far for the Passive Voice.

Quite an education, and I've got many more blogs to get to.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Hey dieters,

I haven’t read thru all eleven pages of this thread, so I apologize if anyone else has mentioned this diet, but it’s been awesome for me.

It’s called the VB6 diet.  That stands for Vegan before 6.  And it’s as simple as it sounds - no meat or carbs before 6 pm.  Then anything goes.

Now before you say…"ugh… no way…” let me tell you, this is so much easier than I though it would be, I was shocked.  I’m also lost 10 pounds doing absolutely NOTHING extra.  Just not easting chinese food or a giant loam of bread (a sub) for lunch.  That’s it.

The best part though, besides losing 10 pounds in 2 months without really trying - I used to be hungry all the time, and now I’m not.  I used to have blood-sugar “crashes” all the time if I didn’t eat soon enough.  Apparent;y that was form all the carb overloading I was doing.  Because now?  Doesn’t happen.  It’s really been kind of incredible.

Highly recommended.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

SolaeDehvine said:


> Is anyone here doing keto?


I low-carb (Atkins with some modification in that I eat any vegetables, even the higher carb ones). The two are very similar from what little I've read.

Steven I hadn't heard of that diet, but it sounds like it's basically a modified lower carb way of eating. Carbs are of the Devil.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

In the last few weeks I've lost just over 1kg. I think that was all in the last two weeks, and the week before that I barely lost anything. It's slow going but at least it's working. I've lost 6 kg in total. I weigh 90 kg now, and look forward to weighing in the 80s because it's been years since I was under 90 kg. I'm only 5 feet tall so I shouldn't weigh more than about 60 kg! Ahhh! My goal is 75 and I'll ask my doctor if he thinks I'm unhealthy at that size and should be smaller. It's hard weighing 60 kg (130 pounds). I don't know how to stay at that size, even though when I was in high school I weighed less than 50 kg. And I thought I was overweight then! Ha!


----------



## Jeanne Marcella (Apr 5, 2013)

Oooh. This sounds interesting. Is it too late to join in on the pain?  I'm a static, highly introverted housewife with a too wild imagination who's only social connection is the Internet. Pathetic, huh?   Anyway, I could drop 70 pounds off my 5 foot frame. Chatting with writers others who have a similar goal would be great  motivation.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2014)

Jeanne Marcella said:


> Oooh. This sounds interesting. Is it too late to join in on the pain? I'm a static, highly introverted housewife with a too wild imagination who's only social connection is the Internet. Pathetic, huh?  Anyway, I could drop 70 pounds off my 5 foot frame. Chatting with writers others who have a similar goal would be great motivation.


Welcome! I need to lose about 70 pounds too, but am aiming now to lose about 35 and then I'll see. Good luck!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I never chimed in at the start of the year because I'm a bit ashamed of my weight, but also because I was waiting to start CPAP therapy, because my doctor told me I needed that to remove that roadblock from my weight-loss efforts.

(I was once on a six-month diet of 1200 calories a day and only lost 15 pounds... never lost more, because of the apnea.)

Also, sleep apnea can cause sudden death, so starting CPAP therapy was essential for more than just weight loss. I have a rather severe case; my sleep study indicated I stopped breathing an average of over 72 times an hour (which is a lot).

So...

At my heaviest prior to starting CPAP therapy, I was 296.8. So call it 297.

Yesterday, at my latest doctor appointment, I weighed in at 292.4, so call it 292.

So, my weight loss so far, after three months of CPAP therapy, is about five pounds. (4.4 if you want to be more technical.)

My doctor told me to expect it to be gradual like that, not overnight dramatic weigh loss. Apparently, it's better for it to be about 1-2 pounds a month, because then your whole body is slimming up, meaning any internal fats around organs are reducing, too... not just cosmetic waist-line changes.

(Apparently, some people who lose large amounts in short amounts of time, in addition to having skin-folds, are also at risk because the fats around the internal organs that can build up over time don't disappear from fast-fix weigh loss solutions.)

Which I guess makes sense. It took me 47 years to get to 297, (with a lot of negative-help from allergy steroid treatments along the way, slowing down my metabolism), so it makes sense that to lose weight in a health way, it's going to take time, too, and not just a matter of weeks or months.

At a pace of 1.5 pounds a month (my current rough pace), that hopefully means I can be down to 281 or so by the end of the year, 263 by then end of 2015, and 245 by 2016, and so on.  I'll drop below 200 by 2019 sometime, and that's where I want to be. 180 or so, which I wouldn't hit till 2020.

I might be able to accelerate that a bit, but I don't want to drop the weight too fast for the rest of my body to adjust along the way, either. At most, I'd want to lose no more than three pounds a month. But a five-to-six year plan to get back under 200 to my goal weight? That may not be fast, but it might be healthiest.

(At three pounds a month, I'd be below 200 by the end of 2016, and I'd reach 180 by sometime in the middle of 2017.)

So... hey, about 4-5 pounds in three months! Not a bad start! If I can at least lose 1.5 pounds a month, and maybe bump it up a little more, that seems reasonable.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Way to go, EELKAT

Sent from my LG G2 Android Phone.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I've been stuck at 100kg (down from 150kg) for 2 months. Tried more exercise, different exercise, less food and more, different foods, pills!! (ketones) Nothing worked. It was like my body had decided that the plateau was my "correct weight" it decided and it wasn't go to budge.

Finally today, I checked my weight and yippee! 97.8kg. I'm on the way to my target of 80kg

What started it going? I don't know except that I was very strict on my diet until now. I was eating the same things every day and it was working until it wasn't. I have started eating the same things as before, but in different combinations. For example, my primary food is chicken breast roasted without any additional fats or sauces. Just plain chicken and then adding steamed veggies in a large quantity (200g) That worked well. Sounds boring, but I am very into ritual. Do something the same everyday and soon you don't have to think about it. You have time to think about other stuff. 

When it stopped working, I tried simple omelettes, and doing chicken and rice. Also making smaller portions but twice a day instead of once, I tried different meal times etc. 

In the end, what seems to have started it working again is using ALL these things but breaking the pattern. DO an omelette one day, chicken and veggies for a couple of days, chicken and rice another day, miss a meal altogether the next day etc. The ONLY thing I still do the same is porridge for breakfast with chopped banana in it. I never eat bread, potatoes, or pasta anymore. I haven't used sugar in many years anyway (diabetic) so I don't miss sugar, but I really do miss any kind of bread or pasta.

Maybe one day when I am at a good weight I can have pasta once a month... I can dream... sigh.


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Good for you you Craig! I think slow and steady is the best way to go when you have a lot of weight to lose, and it's wonderful that you've embraced that method. And I hope that, as badly as you feel over your past weight gain, you feel that much prouder over every pound you lose. People like you are really an inspiration to people like me who only have only a few pounds to lose but whine and moan about doing even a little more work. So thanks  And good luck!


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

I've been hovering around 85.5 kg (188.5lbs) for the past few weeks. I only have like 3 kg to go to get my BMI under 25, but for some reason the last few kilograms are the hardest.

I seem to be losing weight less quickly than I did at first, and I think it's because of a combination of factors:
1. Less strict adherence to diet (I sometimes "lapse" in my discipline, whereas I didn't at first)
2. Less exercise (fewer DDR sessions per week)
3. Warmer weather, body has to spend less resources to keep warm

I know I'll get there eventually, but in the mean time I'm still proud of what I've achieved: I've lost 13 kg already, something I have never managed before. The last time I managed to get my weight below 90kg was when I was 22, and I believe this is the lightest I've been in my entire adult life.

(For those of you who are wondering, I'm 30 )


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Mark E. Cooper said:


> I've been stuck at 100kg (down from 150kg) for 2 months. Tried more exercise, different exercise, less food and more, different foods, pills!! (ketones) Nothing worked. It was like my body had decided that the plateau was my "correct weight" it decided and it wasn't go to budge.
> 
> Finally today, I checked my weight and yippee! 97.8kg. I'm on the way to my target of 80kg
> 
> ...


Mark - have a look at this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP2g3Sj3qSw


----------



## Jeroen Steenbeeke (Feb 3, 2012)

Jeroen Steenbeeke said:


> I've been hovering around 85.5 kg (188.5lbs) for the past few weeks. I only have like 3 kg to go to get my BMI under 25, but for some reason the last few kilograms are the hardest.
> 
> I seem to be losing weight less quickly than I did at first, and I think it's because of a combination of factors:
> 1. Less strict adherence to diet (I sometimes "lapse" in my discipline, whereas I didn't at first)
> ...


84.4kg (186 lbs) this morning. Getting closer


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey everybody! I've reached a new lower weight, bringing my loss this year to 20 lbs. Only 100 to go to reach my next-to-last goal (I really want to get to 110, as that's what I feel will be the best weight for me).

Gotta love the whoosh fairy! Every time I think I'm not going to go lower without cutting more carbs, which is hard when you need to eat very cheaply, I'll see another couple of pounds go away.

I'm taking Diatomaceous Earth daily, which helps clean out bad stuff in the gut, and helps with many other issues. My skin has never looked better. I've had issues since I was born, due to non-functioning oil and sweat glands, mostly very dry, itchy and scaly skin. That's going away now. So thrilled!

Sometimes your weight loss will plateau, and this can last for quite some time as the body adjusts to a lower weight. Over on the low carb board I go to, it's recommended that you change nothing for at least six weeks. Often the body will suddenly start losing again without you doing anything.

Craig, like you I'm letting this loss move slowly, because I'm hoping my skin will shrink along with the fat. Being heavy is very hard on the body, and it takes a while for things to change (especially that fat around the organs thing).

I'm reading Grain Brain, which is totally getting any urges for gluten foods to go away completely.  Wheat Belly is another good book.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Craig, like you I'm letting this loss move slowly, because I'm hoping my skin will shrink along with the fat. Being heavy is very hard on the body, and it takes a while for things to change (especially that fat around the organs thing).


My goals have accelerated just a bit: I now need to lose 5-10 pounds in the next 90 days or so.

Here's why:

Just today, I found out from my new doctor that, for the first time ever, I'm "over the line" on blood sugar.

Yes, it's time to play "Adult-onset, non-insulin-dependent diabetes!"

Joining us today with our live studio audience will be "exercise more" and "eat fewer sweets and sugars."

Today's contest will be a vigorous round of "stop eating candy like you're still twelve!" And we all know how fun that can be.

---

Mild levity aside, I'm not happy but probably not surprised, either.

For the moment, she's putting me on the lightest dose of the mildest diabetes med out there.

Plus, because I live in the sun-deprived PacNW, I have to go on a mega-dose of Vitamin D2. 50,000 units once a week.

So, two new prescription meds.

There's this measurement in blood that tells a doctor what your blood sugar has been for the last three months or so.

Although my blood sugar is slightly elevated, it's been that way consistently, according to this number.

The idea is, on this measurement, you want to be at 5.0 or below.

5.0 to 6.4 is "pre-diabetic."

I'm at 6.8, which is .4 over the line, but it's not like having an 8 or a 12 or something.

So I'm not insulin-dependent and apparently (?) I don't even need to do the daily blood-sugar finger-prick tests.

If I can get my weight down by 10 pounds, into the 280s instead of the 290s, in 90 days, apparently that'll "help a lot."

That's not too aggressive, so I'm mostly happy with the goal; it seems do-able.

That said, I picked up a free pedometer app for my Android phone so I can start keeping a diary of my daily walking. My initial goal is 5,000 steps a day, which shouldn't be TOO hard, since walking the dog tonight was over 600 steps.

Once I master that, I need to go to 6,000, then 7,500. We'll see how that goes.

The app I chose after reading reviews of several is Pacer Pedometer. It works when the screen is off, and is credited with having a low level of battery drain.

And unlike some pedometer apps, it apparently is smart enough to know that driving is not walking!  So that's a relief in terms of an accurate walking diary.

A new adventure. Not one I particularly welcome, but...


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

If anyone is using the Pacer Pedometer app on their smartphone, I'd really appreciate having some Pacer buddies to share the challenge with.

My Pacer ID is: V281809

If you use it, add me.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Craig, sorry to hear about your blood sugar issues. Lots of people seem to need extra Vitamin D. I try to get out enough to keep my levels up, but it's harder when the weather is hot due to my non-sweating issue.

One thing about diets for diabetes is to watch all carbohydrates, but especially flour (even whole wheat), rice, potatoes and sugar. You get carbs from almost everything, but those are the biggest offenders (along with fruit).


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> One thing about diets for diabetes is to watch all carbohydrates, but especially flour (even whole wheat), rice, potatoes and sugar. You get carbs from almost everything, but those are the biggest offenders (along with fruit).


Yeah, I got the whole good carbs/bad carbs spiel.  Brown rice and wild rice is better than white, for example.

My wife has to be gluten free so my wheat flour intake is limited.

I think the nice upside of this all is that I have a very mild form of this so far. Small adjustments in diet and weight can still make a difference without huge measures being taken.

I got about 7000+ steps in on day one, so that's a plus. I'm using a pedometer app...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Sorry to hear about the diabetes, Craig. I was recently told I have it too. I don't have to take medication, just lose weight. I do have to do the finger prick tests though twice a day. My numbers are usually good except first thing in the morning, but I don't know why. Next time I see my doctor we'll look into that more. Good luck with losing weight and watching the sugar 

My weight loss has really slowed. I've only lost 1kg in the last 5 weeks. I began to lose weight really slowly then the week before last gained a little. Last week I lost again, and I need to be more careful with my eating. It's winter in Australia and in winter I just want to eat more. But I can't!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Hoo-kay, I've been at this just about a month. I started measuring my walking steps, increasing my physical activity, and cutting back on sweets, on June 19. It's now July 20.

At my weigh-in today, dressed as I always am for my weigh-in (clothes on, but not my shoes), I tilted the scale at 288.8 pounds. A month ago, I began this journey at 296.0.

So, after my first full month, I've now officially lost 7.2 pounds, with 2.4 pounds somehow coming in the last week alone after averaging 1.6 pounds a week the previous three weeks.

And my walking numbers aren't that different: In the past week, I've walked 48,882 steps, for an average of 6,983 steps a day, about 125 steps a day fewer than last week's average.

I have to say, I'm pleased with the results, but it's a bit off that I lost more this week than I averaged the last three weeks while walking slightly less. Of course, it's probably just a cumulative result thing now, where I've kept at it so my body is getting more benefit from being more active every day over an extended period of time. *shrug*

Certainly hope to continue on this slow-but-steady path. I'll definitely be down by about 15-17 pounds by the time of my next appointment, and if I keep averaging about 7 pounds a month, then by the end of the year I could be down to as low as possibly 253 or so...That'd be huge. Or I'd no longer be quite as huge. Or something, LOL


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Craig: as weight loss goes, 1. that's fantastic, and 2. you experienced your first whoosh! Your body will sometimes hold onto weight until it feels safe to lose it. Being that this is your first month, the first 2 weeks were probably water weight, and the last 2 fat. Sometimes your body will wait to woosh until you're taken a few days off, where it says 'phew, I'm not in some kind of emergency' and lets the fat go.

7+ pounds a month is awesome.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Craig, it sounds like your body has started using your fat stores. That's a good thing. Keeping the carbs low (and eating "good" carbs, like from vegetables rather than starches) will kick you into fat burning mode. And I agree about the "whoosh". On the low-carb board I visit, we'd say you had a visit from the whoosh fairy. 

I've been hitting 221 for the past few weigh-ins, so I know I'll be below 220 very soon. I'm bouncing up only a couple of pounds now, rather than five or six, which is great. First time in many, many years I've been this low. 

It's slow going, but it's going. I think I'll manage to hit "onederland" before the end of the year.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

That's awesome, Sheila


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Terrific results for you, too, Sheila.

Thanks to both you and Raventide for the encouragement.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

RaventideBooks said:


> That's awesome, Sheila


Thanks! If only I hadn't had to be sick the first quarter of the year to get it started. 



CraigInOregon said:


> Terrific results for you, too, Sheila.
> 
> Thanks to both you and Raventide for the encouragement.


Thanks, and you're welcome. Weight loss, like writing, is an activity better shared with your peers. 

Loved that short story, by the way, Craig. I'm thinking about breaking my rule and posting a review on Amazon, even though we write in the same/similar genres. Otherwise, I'll do it at Goodreads.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Time for my weekly weigh-in.

At first, I wasn't sure what I'd be reporting because I like to weigh myself twice to make sure it's a consistent reading, and the first three readings were all (slightly) different.

So I let the scale turn all the way off, then back on to recalibrate itself, and I was able to get two consistent readings in a row. They weren't the lowest of the results, or the highest, so I definitely think it just calibrated wrong those first three readings.

Anyway, the consistent result was: 286.6. That's a loss of 2.2 pounds since last Sunday, and places me at 9.4 pounds lost since I began.

This week, I walked 50,203 steps for an average of 7,171 steps a day. And that's good because this is my last week at 6,500 steps minimum, so I won't have to step it up much to achieve August's goal of 7,500 steps a day minimum.

That's it for now. We'll see how the coming week goes.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Loved that short story, by the way, Craig. I'm thinking about breaking my rule and posting a review on Amazon, even though we write in the same/similar genres. Otherwise, I'll do it at Goodreads.


Do what you think is best, Sheila.

Personally, I've been reading books and posting reviews of same on both Goodreads and Amazon since before I even published my first book. I just read whatever I was gonna read anyway (a mix of indie and traditional authors) and review them like I always have.

So far, I've not been dinged for it.

I think the only time Amazon gets concerned is if you savage someone, or praise them to the moon, and either of them seems contrived.

But the only time I've one-starred ANYTHING recently was a book that ticked me off because it literally was a cut-n-paste job from Wikipedia articles. (I read them side-by-side to be sure.) It was a book on serial killers I had picked up for a little research into a story I was writing... terribly disappointing... I can read Wikipedia articles on my own, thanks, and had!  In fact, that's why I made the connection.

Other than that, most of my reviews are 3-star to 5-star, because if I'm not that into a book that I end up not finishing it, I simply don't review it.

Which is what I did before I was ever self-published, too.

I know there is a lot of second-guessing on the ethics of authors reviewing other authors on here, but I decided long ago that if I just kept doing what I'd always done, no one would have a basis upon which to point a finger at me.

Just thoughts on what I do, and why. 

Thanks for the read, and glad to hear it was one you enjoyed.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Good work, Craig. 7.5k steps a day is absolutely possible.

I'm going to do a weigh-in! I've remained 147 lbs since last month! This is a great thing, because it means that I'm maintaining a 108lb weight loss for 8 months now. I started losing weight in June 2012 at 255 lbs (5'6.5", Female), shed 90 lbs the first year (thanks, Paleo!) and 20 lbs this past year. I would really... really like to lose 7 more lbs, but I was overweight for so long and I lost the initial 90 lbs so quickly, my body might just be done for a while.

Everyone here can do it, I just want to give everyone here and any lurkers my full support and encouragement. 

http://i62.tinypic.com/1fv33q.jpg


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

What helped me the most was my treadmill desk. If I don't do a couple of hours a day on it, I don't lose weight. I burn so little calories sitting on my butt writing all day that I would have to really starve myself if it weren't for using the treadmill.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Congrats on the pounds lost, Craig. You're doing great, and I'm sure the extra steps next month will be a breeze.  

You're right about the reviews. I'm trying really hard to remain as ethical as possible, because it's easy to step over the line without meaning to, and Amazon can really knock you down a peg or two, even is they're wrong. I think I'll do the review at Goodreads (with full disclosure).

Raventide, you look awesome! Your left picture is me even now, after 25 lbs lost. Very round, though getting less so slowly but surely. I'm shorter than you, though, so it looks like more on me.  Kind of depressing, but it took years to get this way, and it will likely take a year to get it all off -- or longer, at the rate I'm going.

I watch my carbs, and have been looking at paleo and some vegetarian dishes, too. I cook from scratch as much as possible to avoid additives, preservatives, colors, etc.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Georgette, I've seen a lot of people like a treadmill desk. I may look into getting one someday, if the money ever starts flowing in, rather than out. Right now I'm getting quite a bit of exercise taking care of the chickens, dogs and gardens everyday, plus I get up and walk every hour (my bladder won't let me sit for long, anyway).


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Sheila- thanks! Don't be afraid to experiment and find what's right for you. I did paleo because the research and arguments just seriously resonated with me. Nvm that I got my whole family on it now and we're all building muscle and losing weight... including my 62 year old FIL.  The roundness goes away, but if you ask me... the second picture is still pretty  rotund in the gut.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Interesting development.

Because I live on the West Coast, where winters are not harsh, I can walk pretty much all year round.

I have had swelling in my feet and ankles (edema) ever since I moved here, and it makes my feet thick in a way that creates difficulty in wearing normal shoes.

So, since I can wear them with or without socks and it prevents the tops of my feet from getting rubbed into sores, I have been wearing heavy-duty "hiking sandals" as my primary footwear for the last 2-3 years.

They look like this.

They're great; they have decent arch support and can be used as an everyday shoe and last up to a year.

But my recent uptick in my walking regimen has changed all that.

Last night, out walking with my wife, I stumbled on a cement step and my heavy-duty Teva hiking sandal came apart, with the straps coming free from the sole in a way that makes 'em a total loss.

I was disappointed with my stumble costing me a pair of sandals ... until we got home and I took a closer look at them.

What I found is that I had a LOT of wear on the soles that had worn through a thick layer of rubber, through the strap material buried into the soles of the shoe, and that all my stumble did was finish off the process that was already going on.

I ordered that last set of Teva Tanza sandals in June 2013, so they did last over a year ... but I had a shoe specialist look at them about two months ago, and none of that wear was present at that time. Well, some was, but not worn that deep, where it was worn through the straps buried deep into the sole. They predicted I'd need a new pair by September.

I wonder what changed?

Oh yeah, that's right... I've done a LOT more walking these past five weeks, to the tune of about 50,000+ steps a week (about 23.6 mi/week).

So, I think I can honestly report that what has happened in the last five-plus weeks is that I've literally walked my shoes off!


----------



## Scott Hsu-Storaker (Feb 14, 2014)

I passed a huge milestone this week. My BMI is now under 30, which is the threshold between obese and overweight -- so, super psyched. It has been a year to the week that I really started to seriously focus on losing weight and I am now down 30 pounds from a year ago -- the lowest I've been since... 1996ish. Woohoo.

I have been hitting it really hard the past couple months, using up almost all of my little free time. So, making progress on learning how to create beautifully painted book covers has taken a back seat for a bit. I know my journey of learning will take many years, so I am not in a gigantic rush, but I do plan to get back to making consistent progress soon.

And, Craig, I can relate to literally walking my shoes off -- 2500 miles in a year -- I walk 'em 'til they can walk no more.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I lost my way a bit, but I've managed to kick start it again. 

I started doing the Dukan diet for the first week, but the lack of veggies gave me bad stomach ache, so I'm trying out low carb but not not crazy low carb. I've also not told anyone except my fiance. I don't want the pressure this time because I've failed too many times.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

I lost a bunch of weight at the start of 2013 (about 10kg) due to stress and misery, but over the last year or so, I seem to have found it again. I'm currently about 77kg, and I badly want to lose that 10kg (and possibly a smidgen more) before my wedding in September 2015.

Recently I started a job where I can walk to work, and I've cut down on beer and sugar. I'm hoping that will be enough without doing any drastic dieting... but we'll see.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekly weigh-in:

Still stuck at 286.6. No weight lost. My first plateau.

Oh well, the new weekly goal is 7,500 steps a day for the August push...


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I feel like my weight loss is going really slowly, but it's early days. 

Today I feel better in myself. My jeans aren't so snug. I have more energy. I feel hydrated. 

Just got to keep it going!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

sarahdalton said:


> I feel like my weight loss is going really slowly, but it's early days.
> 
> Today I feel better in myself. My jeans aren't so snug. I have more energy. I feel hydrated.
> 
> Just got to keep it going!


Yep, go go go! 



CraigInOregon said:


> Weekly weigh-in:
> 
> Still stuck at 286.6. No weight lost. My first plateau.
> 
> Oh well, the new weekly goal is 7,500 steps a day for the August push...


Keep going. 7500 steps is a great goal


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekly weigh-in:

This is less fun to report in on, but here goes...

I gained this week. Not a ton, but considering I've upped my steps-per-day to 7,500 as a goal, it's disappointing... especially since on Friday I hit 10K steps for the first time since I started this.

This week, I walked 54,628 steps, or an average of 7,804 steps a day.

So, I currently weigh in at 288.2, meaning I gained 1.6 pounds back this week, even though I upped my steps and my water intake to stay more hydrated. Even so, I'm still down 7.8 pounds from where I started.

Fortunately, I know what's going on: some fat is started to convert into muscle and muscle weighs more than fat. Even so, it's a tiny bit discouraging.

But I'm soldiering on because other signs are good. My blood pressure has improved of late. Even with medicine, I'd been averaging 135/90 with a pulse rate in the high 80s when I was just getting started with this.

The last 2-3 weeks, I'm averaging 125/85 with an average resting pulse of about 65 to 70. That's much better.

So, I just need to keep at it. More weight will shed in time, if I do.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

I was an overweight writer in 2013. It was due to too much time writing and not enough time being healthy. In April 2013, I was diagnosed with T2 diabetes. At which point I said: 'Screw that!' 

Luckily, I had a friend who is nutrition expert, and she got me on a low carb diet ASAP. Basically, you use fat for energy rather than carbs (carbs don't provide anything nutritional that the human body needs). Carbs are sugar or crap that turns into sugar when it hits your bloodstream (starches). Because high blood sugar was my problem (too many chips and sandwiches = starch = sugar in the bloodstream), I changed my eating habits to go on the diet.

I started at no more than 20g carbs a day but eating as much fat as I wanted (insert cheese, vegetables and more cheese here since I'm also a veggie). Meat eaters have an easier time (insert eggs, meat, fish, vegetables and dairy here).

Basically, you're avoiding grains and sugar on the diet. Some starchy vegetables (potatoes) are also the kiss of death.

The first two weeks suck because you go through ketotsis (that moment when your body cries out 'where the hell is my carby energy source?'). You feel tired for a couple of days at some point during the first two weeks. It's your body shifting from using carbs for energy to using fats, so feed your body lots of fats during this time, and keep your carbs low. It'll change over faster the more fat you eat and the less carbs you eat. Some people start on 0 carbs to get it over with quicker. Once your body starts using fats for energy, it will eat them off your ass at around 2-5lbs per week.

You need to check the carbs on EVERYTHING. What you buy from the store is overloaded with them. The safest bets are meats, dairy and vegetables (most are negligible carbs). Even some fruit is high-carb, so berries are the safest bet here. Fats give you energy and proteins. Vegetables give you all the vitamins you need, and Chocolate Eclairs are low carb enough to have one!   (Chocolate is good on this diet. You just need the no sugar kind).

After a lot of experimenting, over time I learned to make hot chocolate fudge cake with ice cream that was low carb. (5 mins in the microwave, yummy). I managed to make a dominos-style pizza with low carb ingredients. I discovered that every food in the universe can be low carb, which often makes me wonder why massive corporations load carbs into our food. Are they trying to kill us?

Anyway, I got diabetic remission. I'm not diabetic anymore. I dropped 5 stone (70lbs) in a 5 month period. I didn't follow my exercise plan, so my daily exercise consisted on sitting on my ass and writing all day. I've recently started lifting weights to combat old lady bat wings in the future. A sensible person would exercise at the same time as the diet, but I'm not sensible.

After the weight loss, I stayed on the diet because I maintain my weight on it. I sometimes go up to 50g carbs a day now, but I don't feel the need to. I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything on this diet because I eat what I like. You really don't need sugar or carbs for anything. My boyfriend just started the diet. He gets meat feast takeaways all the time.

I'd recommend the low carb diet. It's healthy, provides all your nutrients, you can eat as much as you want on it, and the only pain in the ass part is finding low carb food in stores because they all sell carby poison. In the US though, they sell a lot more low-carb foods, so you just need to try them. Oh, and if you're a T2 who hasn't been loaded with kidney-failure-making statins yet, you can probably ditch diabetes with the diet too.

The only rules of the diet are:
1. No more than 20g carbs a day.
2. Always eat when you're hungry.

If anyone wants the chocolate fudge cake recipe, let me know 

P.S. Oh, and that fat/cholesterol thing is BS. Margarine will cause grainy lipids that stick to your arteries. Butter and full fat things cause giant lipids that don't stick to anything. My cholesterol is perfect after over a year of stuffing my face with fats, as is my newly discovered waistline ^^.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Claire, I also low carb. It's the only way I can lose weight, I love to eat this way, and it's not really hard to do. You learn what to eat, and then go for it.

The first time I did it (I back slid after having birthday cake) I didn't do Induction level carbs, but stayed under 100 grams a day, mostly under 50. The weight just fell off! I felt so good, had so much energy and mentally was just a perky, happy soul. At that time, I did treat myself with some Atkins candy and other sugar-free sweets in moderation, but it's entirely possible to eat low carb without any substitutes for things like flour or sugar.

I hang out at a great forum (though I just lurk now):  lowcarbfriends.com. There are a lot of forums there, covering many diet plans, and a recipe board. The site does sell products, but I've never bought anything there, just utilize the forums.

Craig, it's awesome that you wore out a pair of shoes early! Well, it could be expensive, but still...   I only wear slip-on style shoes, since I haven't been comfortable tying shoe laces for a long time. I lose weight first in my feet, so I'm about out of most my current shoes. A few more pounds and I'll be shopping. 

Raventide, my second son does more of a Paleo diet than me, though I'm looking at recipes that the whole family can eat and enjoy. We do like our cheese, but I'm trying to cut down meals we'd normally have cheese with (chili, nachos, spaghetti) to one a week. I'm also incorporating more vegetarian meals as well. I look at things on Pinterest and pin them so I can try them.

Sara, the clothes getting loser is awesome. Even if the scale doesn't always show it, there are changes happening. I'm measuring smaller, even if I only lose a pound or two.

alawston, you can do it! It sounds like you're also cutting carbohydrates to some extent. That and exercising should at least get you started. 

Scott, congratulations! Changing habits and keeping up the exercise can be hard, but it's so worth it. Though I'm moving around daily -- walking to the garden takes me across two acres, one way -- I still need to get back to my exercise program (Callanetics) on a consistent basis.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Claire, I also low carb. It's the only way I can lose weight, I love to eat this way, and it's not really hard to do. You learn what to eat, and then go for it.
> 
> The first time I did it (I back slid after having birthday cake) I didn't do Induction level carbs, but stayed under 100 grams a day, mostly under 50. The weight just fell off! I felt so good, had so much energy and mentally was just a perky, happy soul. At that time, I did treat myself with some Atkins candy and other sugar-free sweets in moderation, but it's entirely possible to eat low carb without any substitutes for things like flour or sugar.
> 
> I hang out at a great forum (though I just lurk now): lowcarbfriends.com. There are a lot of forums there, covering many diet plans, and a recipe board. The site does sell products, but I've never bought anything there, just utilize the forums.


It really is a great diet because it doesn't feel like a diet at all. I love it. Well, it did save me from the suffering of diabetes, so I have good reason to. I find that my weight goes up if I go up to 100g a day, but that's just different people's metabolisms I think. I'm very lazy. At school, my report card read: 'The only sport that Claire excels at is badminton because it is the sport that requires the least movement.' I think that was a little bit unfair to people who play badminton, but it's not too far off the mark for me lol.

If I stay under 30g a day, I'm about right. I find it easy to do though. I do still eat the Atkins bars every so often, but I think it's because the UK don't sell low carb food. I have to ship everything from America if I want something like CarbQuik flour etc.

I think I've been to that forum. I read them all when I was starting out. I spent a lot of time on the diabetes forums, which is a mash up of people who are pro-low carb and people, who I can only assume work for Kellogg, who are adamant that eating fats will bring about the destruction of mankind. It's suspiciously weird how many people are 'angrily against' the low carb diet, especially given how many lives the diet improves.

It's great to meet another low carber


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Craig, it's awesome that you wore out a pair of shoes early! Well, it could be expensive, but still...  I only wear slip-on style shoes, since I haven't been comfortable tying shoe laces for a long time. I lose weight first in my feet, so I'm about out of most my current shoes. A few more pounds and I'll be shopping.


Sheila,

I've been using a set of And1 memory foam slip-on sandals I picked up at Wal-Mart for $15, since my Teva set broke.

On Friday, I ordered a new pair of Teva sandals that are more durable and with better arch support. They were closer to $53, but worth it. Had to order them from Amazon because the local sandal store no longer carries Teva (owner choice) and also because when they did carry Teva, they charged $99 for the same pair Amazon wants $53 for.

I'll keep the And1's for backup and casual use, but I need my Teva's.

I'm blessed to live in the Oregon valley, where there's almost never snow, so I can wear sandals year-round, though in cold weather I need socks with 'em.

Between high blood pressure and my weight, my feet have edema (chronic swelling) and normal shoes that cover the whole foot don't work for me; they rub the tops of my feet raw.

So, until I'm down into the 220s, at least, it's probably going to remain Teva sandals, most of the time. Not because of tying laces so much as because of the edema.


----------



## georgette (Sep 4, 2013)

I swear by my treadmill desk. A couple hours a day on it, and the weight has been slowly coming off with minimal dieting on my part.

I also cut way down on sugar - I used to have several cups of coffee a day with a ton of sugar in it, now I've switched to stevia, and I have cut way down on carbs as well. I used to eat a lot of bagels and English muffins and sandwiches.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been slipping. Old habits creeping in and I need to refocus. 

I had a bad allergic reaction to some insect bites leaving me with a swollen and red foot covered in hives. It's been quite painful and I've hardly done any exercise for the last two weeks. Being fed up and bored because of it has caused me to have some VERY bad food days.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, weekly weigh-in time:

I weighed in this week at 288.4, which is a tiny 0.2-pound gain from last week. That's close enough to consider it insignificant, whether a gain or a loss.

I walked 54,574 steps this week, for a daily average of 7,796 steps a day, which means I surpassed my goal-for-the-month of 7,500 steps.

So, I'm keeping at it, even though the weight is still at a plateau. But my blood pressure the past month continues to be a lot better than it's been before I started this effort, and my resting pulse continues to be in the 60s instead of the 80s or 90s, so that's all good.

On to a new week!


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about the benefits of cinnamon supplements? I thought I remembered someone mentioning it in this thread. I've heard it can help regulate insulin and also--without scaring the menfolk with talk of women's issues--regulate the menstrual cycle. But what I've found online seems a bit unclear, and it sounds like there's two kinds of cinnamon.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

sarahdalton said:


> Does anyone know anything about the benefits of cinnamon supplements? I thought I remembered someone mentioning it in this thread. I've heard it can help regulate insulin and also--without scaring the menfolk with talk of women's issues--regulate the menstrual cycle. But what I've found online seems a bit unclear, and it sounds like there's two kinds of cinnamon.


Cinnamon is basically inner bark from a Cinnamomum tree.

Go here for details: http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/lifestyle-guide-11/supplement-guide-cinnamon


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

CraigInOregon said:


> Cinnamon is basically inner bark from a Cinnamomum tree.
> 
> Go here for details: http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-and-supplements/lifestyle-guide-11/supplement-guide-cinnamon


I read that this morning! I know what it is, I just wondered if anyone here had used it and whether it helped them health-wise. I presume Cassia Cinnamon is different to the spice you buy from regular supermarkets but I'm not sure.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

sarahdalton said:


> I read that this morning! I know what it is, I just wondered if anyone here had used it and whether it helped them health-wise. I presume Cassia Cinnamon is different to the spice you buy from regular supermarkets but I'm not sure.


There are health claims made... most of them by naturopaths. Some find value in that stuff, others don't. Who knows?

I tend to approach it from a: so long as it doesn't harm, it probably won't hurt, might be worth a try, sort of direction.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, today starts out with a discouraging note.

I'm 290.8 at weigh-in today, which is up 2.4 pounds from last week's weigh-in. So after three weigh-ins with no movement at all, I'm finally moving again, but in the wrong direction.

Ugh.

I'm still down 5.2 pounds from where I started, but I'm back to being almost a full pound over 290. This is not good. Time to work a bit harder on the calorie intake, I think.

At least I did okay with my steps. I walked 52,855 steps this week, which is an average of 7,550 steps, right where I need to be. So it's not a lack of steps. It's too many calories coming in.

Changes will be made.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, I had my three-month checkup today on my Type II diabetes, and a LOT of good news.

My weight bounced back down since my Sunday weigh-in, to 288.0 That means I've officially lost eight pounds even, between my last checkup and now.

Also, when I was diagnosed as diabetic three months ago, there's that special reading that determines your long-term blood-sugar levels. That number needs to be below 6.0.

At the time I was diagnosed, I had measured a 6.8. Not deep into diabetic territory, but enough to actually BE diabetic.

As of the blood test I took on Wednesday, that number has slipped down to: 5.7!

The good news about that is that it means I'm no longer actively diabetic. A 5.7 is still in "cause for concern" territory, but it's "pre-diabetic" territory rather than "full diabetic."

So, my official diagnosis now is that my Type II diabetes is "in remission."

So, if I keep doing what I've been doing, and keep dropping weight, my doctor is anticipating that I could reach a point where she can take me off the diabetic meds, and maybe even cut back on my high-blood-pressure and cholesterol meds... but we're not there just yet.

For perspective: my doctor told me that most people, after their first 90-day checkup, make very little progress. They'll stay the same, or it'll get slightly worse. If they improve at all, their diabetic score might drop a couple tenths of a point.

"Not many people drop a full point or more in 90 days," she told me. I dropped 1.1 points. So: I'm doing well.

This, of course, doesn't mean I can slack off; it just means that even though I've been frustrated by hitting that weight plateau recently, sticking with it is still having additional health benefits. My BP and resting heart rate (pulse) are down significantly, and while my liver readings are still high, even they have improved. That's good because it means I'm losing weight internally, not just external water weight.

So: down by eight pounds, dropped 1.1 on my diabetic score, and officially beat my diabetes into remission! Hard to imagine a better set of 90-day results for all the work I've put in.

My next goals? Keep at it so that maybe in November, I can go off the diabetes meds entirely... and maybe slip down to below 280.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> As of the blood test I took on Wednesday, that number has slipped down to: 5.7!


Congratulations! It sounds as if you're doing really well. Keep at it. I was so happy when I got remission. It's worth the changes to get rid of diabetes once and for all.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, Claire. I agree; it's very nice to know I'm in remission!

Weekly weigh-in time: I didn't expect much, since I had a weigh-in on Friday at my check up and this is only two days later, but here goes:

I tipped the scales today at 286.8, another 1.2-pound loss from where I was Friday at my weigh-in with the doctor. This matches the high-point I reached for a while about a month or so ago, in July. So I'm down 9.2 pounds from when I started my journey. That's good news to me, and I hope it continues.

The plateau seems to have broken so we'll see what happens next. I'd like to see some steady weeks of loss before I hit my next plateau.

This past week, I walked 54,570 steps for a daily average of 7,795 steps.

This is the last day of August, so I've been giving a lot of thought to what I want to set as a daily step goal for September. So far, I've been upping my step-count by a thousand steps each month, but there's a limit to how much you can do that and still have it seem reasonable.

Since my results had been good and I don't want to push myself too far too soon, I've decided to keep my daily step goal at 7,500 steps a day for the month of September. In October, I may raise it again if I sense a need, maybe to 8,000. But for now, 7,500 as a goal is working well enough. I want to make sure I'm hitting it every day before I move it up again.


----------



## CfaE (Jul 25, 2014)

CraigInOregon said:


> Thanks, Claire. I agree; it's very nice to know I'm in remission!
> 
> Weekly weigh-in time: I didn't expect much, since I had a weigh-in on Friday at my check up and this is only two days later, but here goes:
> 
> ...


It sounds like a lot more work than I did, but it depends on what kind of diet and medication you're on too. I got lucky. The day I got told I had diabetes, a friend of mine, who is a nutritionist, got me on a low carb diet. Before I had my first diabetic appointment two weeks later, I'd dropped 7lbs just from a diet change. The nurse gave me three months to drop the rest of the weight, and I maintained losing 7-10lbs per month from just changing my diet. I mean, I was supposed to work out, but my exercise regime was sitting on my ass and writing because I suck at working out. I went back with perfect BMI, lowered blood sugar to a point of remission and slightly raised cholesterol (which turned out to be perfect after I forced the doctor to give me a lipids test).

The only thing I did was I turned down every medication they tried to give me (especially Statins!) and I stuck to no more than 20g of carbs a day. My body went through ketosis (using fat for energy rather than sugar), and it just kinda ate all the weight off me and used it for energy instead.

I'm a huge advocate for cramming your face with fats. They're so good for you, lots of proteins and wonderful vitamins for your skin and bones, and if you use them for energy you lose weight on them. When a chocolate eclair is better for you than a piece of toast, you really start to understand how messed up the recognised diet recommendations are.

What kind of diet are you on? Carbs are the main cause of T2 diabetes, all the starches and sugars from them hit your blood stream. No carbs and lots of fats is the best way to do it. Well, it worked for me, and I'm the most lazy diet person in the world.

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

I read somewhere that sitting down is the same (to your metabolism) as sleeping! Apparently if we consider our bodies as meat machines, they throttle back to 5% output when we're seated (because muscles burn energy to keep us upright even when stationary, but they relax when we sit) and this is why standing desks are the bees knees   

So why are treadmill desks better? I use mine as a standing desk most of the time, so that ticks the standing up and not sitting box, but apparently back in the days before we chased dinosaur burgers, humans spent ALL day wandering from one berry bush to another grazing. That's why walking slowly at a treadmill desk is better than walking fast on one. It mimics the olde worlde nature we have forgotten. Of course walking outside under the sun is even better, but carrying a laptop around is a PITA isn't it?


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

RaventideBooks said:


> Except that it's not.


Except you didn't read what I said.

I said, sitting all day (meaning NOT moving around at all for hours, the way I relax on my couch to write first drafts) is the same as sleeping. Moving around, walking slowly, mixing up sitting with various things like walking, standing, leaning etc is better. This is actually obvious, but the REASONS behind it date all the way back to our origins. That's all I was trying to say. Sorry if it was too obvious to be brought up.

I'll toddle off.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I've lost a stone. *happy dance* 

(14 pounds for the US peeps) 

It feels like a big milestone and it's so nice to look at my weight and see it down in the next stone bracket. This summer has been full of bad luck, from a house sale that's kept us in limbo for months, to an allergic reaction to insect bites to a bloody awful cold. I've not had much time to exercise, everything has been through eating (and I've still lost my willpower a few times). 

Also congrats to Craig for improving his health. That's what it's all about. 

Roll on the house move. Once we're settled in I'm going to get a treadmill desk set up, which should hopefully speed up the weight loss.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

ClaireChilton said:


> What kind of diet are you on? Carbs are the main cause of T2 diabetes, all the starches and sugars from them hit your blood stream. No carbs and lots of fats is the best way to do it. Well, it worked for me, and I'm the most lazy diet person in the world.
> 
> I hope this is helpful.


I always appreciate helpful intent. Thanks. 

Before I was diagnosed as Type 2 Diabetic, I was probably doing a lot more carbs and sugars than currently. And I was not as much of a walker... maybe I'd walk 2-3 times a week.

Now I'm walking daily and aiming for around 7,500 steps a day.

And I've cut down on sugary beverages, and consume smaller portions of food with sugar. (Did not eliminate, just cut back.)

Also, I've refocused my snack foods from carb-y/sugar-y stuff to protein-oriented snacks. (Tuna packets, jerky, soy nuts, sunflower seeds, etc.)

Between the regular walking habit I'm forming and mild changes to my diet (not eliminating, just reducing, so I don't fall off the wagon later on) ... that's what's produced my results.

I've resisted the urge to try trendy diets. Because one always seems to go off them.

My emphasis is on more exercise, as well as better portion control and more protein replacing sugars and starch carbs.

Oh, and I can have fruits because my doctor isn't worried about natural sugars, just added sugars. (Both my wife and I react VERY negatively to all artificial sweeteners... a dose of cold medicine coated in aspartame once sent her to the hospital, early in our marriage... and it's getting impossible to find cold medicine and/or pain relievers that aren't coated in aspartame or some other toxic fake sugar... it's medicine... it's not supposed to taste sweet!)

Anyway, my focus is the kind of mild, gradual changes I can stick to, long-term.

So far, it's helping.  I am, after all, now in diabetic remission with a chance to get off the metaformin entirely if things keep going this direction.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, it's weekly weigh-in time.

After last week's results, where I had dropped 2.8 from a Sunday to my Friday doctor's appointment, and then another 1.2 from my doctor's appointment to my last Sunday weigh in, I was kind of expecting a mild bounce-back, and that's what happened.

I weighed in today at 287.8, up a pound from last Sunday, but still down 8.2 pounds overall.

I walked 52,715 steps this past week, for a daily average of 7,520 steps a day ... right on target.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, it's weekly weigh-in time.

I weighed in today at 288.8, up a pound from last Sunday, but still down 7.2 pounds overall.

I walked 52,554 steps this past week, for a daily average of 7,507 steps a day ... right on target.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekly weigh-in time.

I tipped the scale today at 286.8 pounds, so back down to where I was at my check-up at the end of August. 9.2 pounds lost, total.

Hopefully I can break into double digits lost soon. I'd be thrilled to reach 10+ pounds lost, at last.

In the last week, I walked 55,034 steps for a daily average of 7,862 steps. Above goal!


----------



## DawnLee (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey you guys,

I don't want to come across as presumptuous or puffy or anything, but would you like some help?

I've learned so much from all of you in the last couple of months. I have nothing to contribute to this forum yet on self-publishing because I'm a newb, but I'd like to pay you guys back for all the help I've gotten. I was a certified personal trainer about 150 years ago and went back to college at 40 to study nutrition and physiology. For the last five years, I've made my living ghostwriting about 35 books on fitness and nutrition and also ghostwrite articles and blogs for a handful of pretty well-known fitness clients.

If you guys need any help, either individually or as a group, I'd love to help in any way I can, even if you just have some questions. Like I said, I've gained so much here; I'd love to help you lose a few things.  

If I sound like a busybody, just ignore me.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, long time no check in! Happy Fall, y'all.

Well, I've been sick again, since the last week of August. Finally starting to feel better, so I guess the dry spell we've had while I've been stuck indoors will end soon.  I'm down to 217 (briefly was 215 about two weeks ago, but didn't last the day). Luckily, I've been able to eat more this time, rather than like at the first of the year where I went a few days without eating anything, more than once. That was rough, and I think the reason I took so long to get my strength back.

Congratulations, Craig, on losing weight and getting out of diabetes territory. You are doing the right thing, cutting down on bad carbs and replacing it with protein. Don't be afraid of good fats (from meat!), your body needs it to function and to heal. Also, plateauing and bouncing up and down a few pounds are normal steps in weight loss. Just keep on doing what you're doing. I hope the new shoes help with the walking (and saving money is always good).

Sarah, glad to see you back to losing. You've had a rough summer, but I've found that if you can keep your eyes on the prize, you can overcome the setbacks. Losing track of what I'm aiming for has always been what made me end up gaining.

Claire, low-carb is awesome. I don't consider it a diet, so much as the proper way to eat. So many people are afraid of it, but if you read around the Net they would see that it's perfectly attuned to how we evolved to eat. Protein and low-starch foods, with good fat (and lots of it). I've been reading a book called "The Big Fat Surprise", and it's been an eye-opener.

Mark, I get what you're saying, and agree about how we evolved to move. We should get up and move! You don't need a gym membership, lots of machines and fancy workouts. Those things tend to just make other people rich, and if you don't keep it up, you can end up in worse shape, slimmer in the wallet, plus you feel guilty.

I get up about every 45 minutes, go to the bathroom, walk around the house, stretch, walk around outside if it's not raining. I put in short stretches of housework, take care of the animals, anything to break up whatever I was doing. I try to focus my eyes every few minutes away from the screen, too.

Dawn, sounds like you have some experience to share. I'm sure there will be folks with questions, especially since things are changing in the fitness and nutrition areas. Welcome!

Edited because, good grief, typos!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Congratulations, Craig, on losing weight and getting out of diabetes territory. You are doing the right thing, cutting down on bad carbs and replacing it with protein. Don't be afraid of good fats (from meat!), your body needs it to function and to heal. Also, plateauing and bouncing up and down a few pounds are normal steps in weight loss. Just keep on doing what you're doing. I hope the new shoes help with the walking (and saving money is always good).


Sheila,

Thanks for the encouragement. Don't need to worry about my relationship to meat... if I could be a pure carnivore, I probably would be, LOL.

(Don't tell my acquaintances at the Native Foods Cafe, though. They disguise non-meat vegan dishes as meat quite nicely.)

I tend to think moderation in all things dietary is a good approach. It's when a person overdoes it on certain foods over others (a habit I've struggled with in some cases) that problems arise.

The new pair of sandals are working nicely for me so far. I'm just worried that with all this walking, they'll be wearing out in 6-9 months instead of 12-13.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

So, yesterday was weigh-in day, but I forgot!

Today, I weighed in at 287.8, up a pound from last week. Frankly, I probably came out of the week better than I should have.

I've been struggling with a cold most of the past week. This has reduced my energy and my step-count, so gaining only a pound is probably a mercy.

I only walked 43,909 steps this past week, for a daily average of 6,272 steps, or about 1,228 steps off-goal, per day.

Here's to a better week ahead!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while. Good to read the stories of people's success. My weight loss has been slow but I finally lost 10 kg (22 pounds), which was my first goal. It took me 7 months. I'd like to lose another 16 kg, but I know that will take a long time. I'm really happy I reached my first goal, and at my last blood test I got a low number (for something I don't understand) and my doctor said my diabeties was under control. I've never heard of diabetic remission from my doctor so I don't know what I need to do to get there, but I think I'm doing okay. I've gone down a dress size and feel a bit fitter. We recently moved to a two storey house, and at first walking up the stairs would make me out of breath (shows how unfit I am) but now it's mostly okay. I got used to it and being smaller helps I think  Yay! Good luck to everyone with their weight loss.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekly weigh-in time!

This week, I tipped the scales at my lightest since I started all this! I weighed in at 286.2 pounds, which is down 1.6 pounds from last week, and down 9.8 pounds since I started all this.

So close to breaking into double-figure weight loss. Excited.

I walked a total of 55,969 steps for an average daily pace of 7,995 steps a day!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Good news, Kitten and Craig!

I'm bouncing from 217 to 215, so I know I'll be losing another couple of pounds soon. I'd like to be under 210 by the end of the month, so I'm working on cutting a few more carbs. Made a breakfast casserole yesterday with some of those fresh-from-the-backyard eggs, with bacon bits and Mozzarella cheese, and just boiled another dozen to make deviled eggs for snacking. Got to keep away from the grits (love grits on cold mornings) and watch the rice.

I think I can make my first mini goal to be under 200 by my birthday in February. Hopefully it's way under (I'm secretly hoping to be around 180 -- shhh!).


----------



## chrismatallana (Sep 30, 2014)

ゴジラ said:


> I'm DEFINITELY going to need a 2015 weight loss thread.


I second that! I would love to try and boost my word count and lower my fat count! My day job is also sedentary, and so I work there for 8 hours sitting down, then come home to do my real work, which also is sitting in front of a computer. I'd love to make 2015 the year of losing weight!

Also, ゴジラ - congrats on the little one! My wife and I had our first child earlier this year. While it can make the writing life a bit more difficult, I love being a parent.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Weekly weigh-in: I gained about a half-pound, going from 286.2 to 286.6.

However, I count that as I win since I've been struggling either with a cold, or maybe it's allergy symptoms, all week and have found myself tired and generally lacking in ambition.

As a result, in the past week I walked only 50,043 steps, or a daily average of only 7,149 steps. Despite that daily average, I had one day where I set a personal best on steps (11,985) and another day where I barely walked at all (2,116).

So, regaining a half-pound under those circumstances isn't precisely the worst thing that could have happened.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats Craig! You are inspiring!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

I know I haven't been posting my walking results or weekly weigh-in as often of late. I've skipped probably three Sundays now.

There are several reasons for this.

First, I've had a combination of allergies and a cold that have zapped me pretty thoroughly of the ambition to walk a lot each day.

Second, while we're a lot better off than most of the nation, Oregon took a turn for the unseasonably cold around that same time. We're getting back up into normal November temps now, with highs in the 50s, but we had a couples weeks where we were having highs in the low 30s and sometimes even high 20s, and while that's not bad by Minnesota standards, in Oregon it gets combined with high straight-line winds gusting up to 50-70 mph, and that gets rather intense.

So there have been challenges, and since I haven't been walking as much, I've done my best to dial down my intake of calories to compensate for less walking.

So, here's a weigh-in: today, I weighed in at 285.4, a to-date loss of 10.6 pounds, meaning that despite the cold weather, being sick, and walking less, I've managed to push myself past that 10-pounds-lost mark that had been eluding me all fall.

I'll take it. Shalom!


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Today was my three-month check-in with my health-care provider.

I weighed in at 282.8 at the doctor's office today. That means I've lost 13.2 pounds since I started late last spring/early summer. It's also 2.6-pounds less than a couple days ago, so that may be legit, or my home scale might be reading slightly heavier than the scale at the doctor's office, since 2.6 pounds is a significant two-day difference. Hard to tell.

My A13 slipped back up just slightly, one-tenth over the normal mark, to 5.7 instead of 5.6, However, for the first time, my blood glucose (snapshot of the day, rather than a long-term average) was at 98, one point into the normal zone ... the first time I've had a normal blood glucose reading since this all started.

My "fatty liver" reading is also down from where it was, an encouraging sign that I'm losing internal fat as well as surface fat as I bring my weight down slowly. Trigicerides were a bit hit, good cholesterol a bit, low, but everything else was normal.

My doctor has decided to raise my dose of Metformin from 500MG once a day to 500MG twice a day, but she tells me it's still well below the minimum dose. (Most Type-II diabetes folks take 1000MG twice a day.) She feels the extra dosage will help boost my results a bit, but isn't overly worries because I'm consistently losing weight rather than bouncing around now, even if it's just 6-7 pounds lost every three months.

All in all, it was a positive checkup.


----------

